# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  If you like cats

## Madison

I did copy on Sargentodiaz thread that I really like  :Thumbsup20: 

hope you don`t mind  :Smiley20: 

I saw there was not a thread for *cats  :Smile: 

*If you like dogs* thread by @sargentodiaz
https://thepoliticsforums.com/thread...-You-Love-Dogs


Your favorite cats

----------

12icer (07-31-2021),Big Bird (04-24-2020),BooBoo (09-25-2020),Catfucious (07-29-2021),Crusader (04-24-2020),dinosaur (04-24-2020),foggy (06-14-2022),Indep (04-17-2022),Lone Gunman (04-24-2020),RMNIXON (04-24-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Big Bird (04-24-2020),BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (04-25-2020),Conservative Libertarian (04-24-2020),Lone Gunman (04-24-2020)

----------


## Madison

not a great idea --feral cat  :Sad20:

----------

Big Bird (04-24-2020),BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (04-25-2020),Conservative Libertarian (04-24-2020),Lone Gunman (04-24-2020)

----------


## Crusader

Our little blue eyed girl...looking fierce, but really just a big yawn while sunbathing.

----------

Big Bird (04-24-2020),BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (04-25-2020),Conservative Libertarian (04-24-2020),Lone Gunman (04-24-2020),Madison (04-24-2020)

----------


## Jen

I love cats so thanks.
This is Bob.  He's gone now, but we found him in a feed store in Eagle River, AK when he was about 6 weeks old.  He lived to be 17 years old and was the sweetest kitty ever.
Here he is in his Christmas outfit.  He's not as disgruntled as he looks.

189550_1008818393688_1597_n.jpg

----------

Authentic (10-16-2020),Big Bird (04-24-2020),BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (04-25-2020),Conservative Libertarian (04-24-2020),Crusader (04-24-2020),Lone Gunman (04-24-2020),Madison (04-24-2020),Oceander (07-01-2020)

----------


## Madison

> I love cats so thanks.
> This is Bob.  He's gone now, but we found him in a feed store in Eagle River, AK when he was about 6 weeks old.  He lived to be 17 years old and was the sweetest kitty ever.
> Here he is in his Christmas outfit.  He's not as disgruntled as he looks.
> 
> 189550_1008818393688_1597_n.jpg


Awwww  so cute !  :Smile:

----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020)

----------


## Madison

> Our little blue eyed girl...looking fierce, but really just a big yawn while sunbathing.


Cats are so amazing

----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020)

----------


## Crusader

> I love cats so thanks.
> This is Bob.  He's gone now, but we found him in a feed store in Eagle River, AK when he was about 6 weeks old.  He lived to be 17 years old and was the sweetest kitty ever.
> Here he is in his Christmas outfit.  He's not as disgruntled as he looks.
> 
> 189550_1008818393688_1597_n.jpg


Ha ha love the look on Bobs face. The things this old Tom cat has to put up with.

----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (04-25-2020),Jen (04-24-2020),Madison (04-24-2020)

----------


## donttread

Not a cat person but some of those pics are ridiculously cute

----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020),Madison (06-14-2022)

----------


## JustPassinThru

Love to get a Siamese...they're smart, and unlike most cats, they really want to interact.

But they're vocal.  And the walls here are thin.  I hear the neighbor watching sportsball...he's quiet in most things (like me) but I can hear his sportsball shows during Sportsball Season.

And I hear dogs several apartments over.  So I imagine a Siamese yowling when I'm out, would get me an eviction notice.

----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (04-25-2020),Lone Gunman (04-24-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman

i've always liked lucifer's videos.

----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (04-25-2020),Conservative Libertarian (04-24-2020),Crusader (04-24-2020),Madison (04-24-2020)

----------


## Madison

Blackie looks grumpie but he`s not  :Smile: 
SAM_1908-blackie.JPG

----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (04-25-2020),Crusader (04-25-2020),Lone Gunman (05-02-2020)

----------


## Madison

SAM_1912.JPG

Princess Leah..that one is so hard to get a good picture 
she`s like a worm ...can`t stay still  :Smiley20: 
But she loves to cuddle

----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (06-13-2020),Crusader (04-25-2020),Lone Gunman (05-02-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

I think this is SO cute and funny.

----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (06-13-2020),Jen (04-25-2020),Lone Gunman (05-02-2020)

----------


## Jen

> i've always liked lucifer's videos.


Got 'im good.  I always love cats with that slowwww  paw then slap!

----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (06-13-2020),Lone Gunman (05-02-2020)

----------


## Jen

> Love to get a Siamese...they're smart, and unlike most cats, they really want to interact.
> 
> But they're vocal.  And the walls here are thin.  I hear the neighbor watching sportsball...he's quiet in most things (like me) but I can hear his sportsball shows during Sportsball Season.
> 
> And I hear dogs several apartments over.  So I imagine a Siamese yowling when I'm out, would get me an eviction notice.


My Siamese yowls at me in his big boy voice when the door is shut..........then when I open it, he says "mew" in his baby voice.

I had a Siamese when I was a teenager and wanted another, but knew the personality was too big to handle as an indoor cat.  My Siamese .....is a three-legged cat (back leg amputated before I got him).  So his big personality can't be carried out by his hopping to the highest point in the house.

----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (06-13-2020),Lone Gunman (05-02-2020),Swedgin (08-02-2021)

----------


## JustPassinThru

Reminds me of our tabby-colored puma, when I was a kid.

The...thing, I have to wonder if it was all house-cat, for the size he grew to...but he was a kitten when my mother got him, and I was nine.  I had, in the basement, one of those HO slot-car racing track setups - an elaborate one, took up some space.

The cat liked the basement.  He wasn't allowed outside, but the basement gave him a lot of the feeling of the wild...cool and dark and probably a few mice in and out, before he made his presence known.  But then...he discovered what the noise was up on the table were we sat.

Those little cars zinging around, back and forth...like supercharged mice.  Watching a six-month-old kitten go after them...occasionally getting one...but, once he got one off the track, it just sat there.  No fun.

Then one day he was licking his paw, and then put it down on the track.  Those two bright-metal ribbons along the slot...those carried the current that drove those little cars.  He bridged it with his foot.

He hit the ceiling, literally, with his jump.

----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (06-13-2020),Lone Gunman (05-02-2020)

----------


## Madison

SAM_1931.JPG
SAM_1933.JPG

Jackie Boy ...mom`s boy  :Smile:

----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (06-13-2020),Lone Gunman (05-02-2020)

----------


## gregonejeep

My wife's 3 cats, have gotten as bored we have during this shutdown of our lives. So while seeing her black female Bombay "Rosie"was always climbing up on the top shelf of our bookcases, etc. to sit and watch things going on hmmm... 

I spent some money we probably should not have and ordered her a "tree" from Amazon and put it together.  She is really enjoying watching the birds, squirrels outside and the dog walkers going by while lying on her top shelf now. I had to brace it up though, as it wobbled a bit which scared her from using it.   I am just really glad these 3 cats are my "wife's" cats.  :Smile:

----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (06-13-2020),Lone Gunman (05-02-2020),Madison (04-27-2020)

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

I've had both cats dogs.  But cats offer a different perspective to consider and enjoy.

As an old Chinese adage brought-forth:

"God created the domestic house-cat, so man could touch the Tiger."

As inherited from the larger variety of feline, which is soever present in these smaller versions.

----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (06-13-2020),Lone Gunman (05-02-2020)

----------


## Madison

Tiger the explorer 
SAM_1950.JPG

----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (06-13-2020),Lone Gunman (05-02-2020)

----------


## Madison

My very very old girl (inside cat )
she is going only with me just for a little walk 
outside then back inside  :Smiley20: 

SAM_2104.JPG

SAM_2105.JPG

SAM_2107.JPG

SAM_2109.JPG

----------

Abbey (05-23-2020),BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (06-13-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Abbey (07-03-2020),BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (06-13-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Abbey (07-03-2020),BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (06-13-2020)

----------


## Madison

SAM_2396-TeddieGirl-2019.JPG

Teddy-Girl 2019

----------

Abbey (07-03-2020),BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (07-25-2020)

----------


## Madison

:Cool20:

----------

BooBoo (02-03-2021),Brat (07-01-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Our 14 year old house kitty "Cricket" we got from the rescue as a kitten.  She still acts 5 not 14...

----------

Abbey (07-03-2020),BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (07-25-2020),Madison (07-01-2020),Oceander (07-01-2020)

----------


## Madison

> Our 14 year old house kitty "Cricket" we got from the rescue as a kitten.  She still acts 5 not 14...



Very cute girl  :Thumbsup20:

----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (07-25-2020),Kodiak (07-01-2020)

----------


## Madison

I suspect that whole male feral cat is the daddy of the 4 white girls kitty I captured between 2018-2019
I tried to be friend with ...but he doesn`t agree he growls
Fine, I just feed him and give him water all year around
I named him = Mr. Mimi
The funny thing is when I shake food he comes around  :Smiley20: 

Here I just took a pic ..he drinks in birds bath 
SAM_2420.JPG

----------

Abbey (07-03-2020),BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (07-25-2020)

----------


## Abbey

> Our 14 year old house kitty "Cricket" we got from the rescue as a kitten.  She still acts 5 not 14...


 Beautiful  cat!  Maine Coon?

----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (07-25-2020),Madison (07-03-2020)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

cats are cute. Daughter has three. But they will kill baby bunny rabbits in an instant. Wolves in cats clothing.

----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020),Hillofbeans (08-19-2020)

----------


## Madison

@Jen 


My Boy = Oskar
SAM_2569.JPG


SAM_2572.JPG

SAM_2554.JPG

----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (07-25-2020)

----------


## Madison

My dinner 
SAM_2586.JPG

My dessert
SAM_2587.JPG

----------

Brat (08-01-2020),Daily Bread (08-20-2020)

----------


## Madison

Lazy BlackieBoy on recliner in veranda  :Smiley20: 
SAM_2670.JPG

----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (08-01-2020),Captain Kirk! (08-01-2020),Daily Bread (08-20-2020),Oceander (08-01-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Lazy BlackieBoy on recliner in veranda 
> SAM_2670.JPG


He got fat.

----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (08-01-2020),Madison (08-01-2020)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

Big boy.

----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (08-01-2020),Madison (08-01-2020)

----------


## Madison

> He got fat.


Yeah fat and happy  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (08-01-2020),Captain Kirk! (08-01-2020)

----------


## Madison

> Big boy.


Another happy boy!  :Smiley20: 
Really cute !

----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (08-01-2020),Captain Kirk! (08-03-2020),Oceander (08-01-2020)

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

*I love my cat too.  That why God created the domestic house cat, so man could touch his tiger.*

----------


## Madison

Leah
SAM_2672.JPG

SAM_2676.JPG

The one I found at my door with 
a bleeding missing ear tip
on Nov 30th 2018
So I took care of her and adopted her 
I gave her the name : Princess Leah  :Smiley20:

----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020),Captain Kirk! (08-03-2020),Daily Bread (08-20-2020),Oceander (08-02-2020)

----------


## Madison

Ok I did put Miss Emily here..I`ll take new pics soon 

Dreams Thread

https://thepoliticsforums.com/threads/55621-Dreams 

started by @HawkTheSlayer 
great idea a dreams thread btw  :Smile: 

Emily Kitty 2014.jpg

----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (08-08-2020),Daily Bread (08-20-2020),Lone Gunman (08-08-2020)

----------


## Madison

Ohhh ...he does the same sound like my boy Oskar
so cute !

----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (08-08-2020),Lone Gunman (08-08-2020)

----------


## Madison

Ohhh ...he does the same sound like my boy Oskar


He so cute !!!!!

----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (08-08-2020),Lone Gunman (08-08-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (08-09-2020),Madison (08-16-2020),Oceander (08-18-2020)

----------


## Madison

Leo a sweetie

SAM_2818.JPG
SAM_2821.JPG

----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (08-18-2020),Lone Gunman (08-18-2020)

----------


## Madison

*


World's smallest cat*

----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (08-18-2020),Lone Gunman (08-18-2020),Oceander (08-18-2020)

----------


## Oceander

Beautiful!

----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (08-18-2020),Lone Gunman (08-18-2020),Madison (08-18-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (08-19-2020),Madison (08-19-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (08-19-2020),Madison (08-19-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020),Madison (08-19-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (08-19-2020),Madison (08-19-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (08-19-2020),Madison (08-19-2020),Oceander (08-18-2020)

----------


## Madison

Cats are such little clown sometimes  :Smiley20:

----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (08-19-2020),Lone Gunman (08-19-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

> 


Awww    :Love9:

----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (08-19-2020),Lone Gunman (08-19-2020),Madison (08-19-2020)

----------


## Madison

This guy is really talking  :Smiley20:  He`s so cute !

----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (09-25-2020),Lone Gunman (08-20-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

I hope she eventually let the poor thing in!

----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020),Lone Gunman (08-20-2020),Madison (08-20-2020)

----------


## Madison

> I hope she eventually let the poor thing in!


That`s exactly what I was thinking ! 
If he feral I would make friend-neuter-inside home forever  :Smiley20: 
That`s the way I am and sure you are too

----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (09-25-2020),Lone Gunman (08-20-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

All of my animals, and I've had many, have been feral/stray/abused and I loved them all.  Except the one I have now and I still love him but OMG he is a pain in the butt.

He makes similar noises every night when the lights go out as he drags his puppy toy up and down the hall.    Makes me want to pull my hair out sometimes lol.

----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (09-25-2020),Lone Gunman (08-20-2020),Madison (08-20-2020)

----------


## Madison

> All of my animals, and I've had many, have been feral/stray/abused and I loved them all.  Except the one I have now and I still love him but OMG he is a pain in the butt.
> 
> He makes similar noises every night when the lights go out as he drags his puppy toy up and down the hall.    Makes me want to pull my hair out sometimes lol.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020),Lone Gunman (08-20-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (09-25-2020),Madison (09-25-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (09-25-2020),Madison (09-25-2020)

----------


## Madison

Such a moving story

----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020),Brat (09-25-2020),Lone Gunman (10-15-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

Last in Litter of 8...

5 Killed by Mutts, 2 Killed by Careless Drivers...

I Saved this one 5 Years Ago : 

Attachment 52648

What You see on Her is Bird Seed from the Feeder She is Under...!

Her Name is BooBoo, Bushie BooBoo...!!

----------

Brat (10-14-2020),Lone Gunman (09-25-2020),Madison (09-26-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

Here is Her 3 Kittens before they were adopted :

Attachment 52649

the 1st on the Left is "Sassy", 2nd is "Crash" and Last but not Least is "Scraps"...! They were All Adopted the same day...!!

----------

Brat (10-14-2020),Lone Gunman (09-25-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman

this might belong in the boobs thread, but there IS a cat in the picture.

----------

BooBoo (02-03-2021),Brat (10-14-2020),Madison (09-26-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

> Here is Her 3 Kittens before they were adopted :
> 
> Attachment 52649
> 
> the 1st on the Left is "Sassy", 2nd is "Crash" and Last but not Least is "Scraps"...! They were All Adopted the same day...!!


 :Love9:

----------

Brat (10-14-2020),Lone Gunman (10-15-2020),Madison (09-26-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> This guy is really talking  He`s so cute !


Our big tabby puma would yowl like that - when he was getting sick with hairballs.

Hope the cat got to a vet, eventually.

----------

Brat (10-14-2020),Lone Gunman (10-15-2020)

----------


## Madison

That kitty have anough of bugger LOL
Too funny !!!

----------

BooBoo (02-03-2021),Brat (10-14-2020),Lone Gunman (10-15-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

@Madison


What do you think of a single Siamese cat?

I'm considering a cat - and I like the Siamese, they have personality...and those blue eyes.  But I read that a Siamese needs company, more than most cats - what I read was, some breeders or rescue agencies won't allow just a single Siamese to go to a home.  Has to be two cats, two Siamese or one Siamese and then a pet for the pet.

Trouble with THAT is, I have a small apartment.  Not tiny, but not big.  Two cats would probably fill it up way too much.

Thoughts?

----------

BooBoo (02-03-2021),Brat (10-14-2020),Madison (10-15-2020)

----------


## Madison

> @Madison
> 
> 
> What do you think of a single Siamese cat?
> 
> I'm considering a cat - and I like the Siamese, they have personality...and those blue eyes.  But I read that a Siamese needs company, more than most cats - what I read was, some breeders or rescue agencies won't allow just a single Siamese to go to a home.  Has to be two cats, two Siamese or one Siamese and then a pet for the pet.
> 
> Trouble with THAT is, I have a small apartment.  Not tiny, but not big.  Two cats would probably fill it up way too much.
> 
> Thoughts?


I like the X feral cats that are sterilized and stay inside
Dont let the cat go out again 

Its only my opinion any cat  that is sterilize makes a great cat

You have to keep company to your cat too  :Smile:

----------

BooBoo (02-03-2021),JustPassinThru (10-15-2020),Lone Gunman (10-15-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (02-03-2021),Call_me_Ishmael (10-16-2020),Madison (10-15-2020)

----------


## tiny1

> I like the X feral cats that are sterilized and stay inside
> Dont let the cat go out again 
> 
> Its only my opinion any cat  that is sterilize makes a great cat
> 
> You have to keep company to your cat too


Not a cat person, due to allergies.
That said, we have a 20 lb nightmare of a house cat, I call "Stupid".  7 years old.  Been outside only once.  She got out, and we searched for a couple of hours, not finding the little wench.  I left the back door open, and the light in the kitchen on.  A few minutes later, she bolted into the house, shaking like a leaf.  Wide eyed, out of breath, and very nervous.  We never found out what she saw, but now she never goes out.  
We have feral cats living on the back of our property, but they are wild.  They were all accounted for, at the front porch, while she was away.  Anyway, I had a local operation trap the cats, neuter them, give 'em shots, microchip their ears and then they released them back on our property.  We throw them scraps and leftovers from my Smokers/grills.  I live in the woods, therefore, rarely deal with those cats, but we haven't seen a mouse in years and years.  I find the occasional snake, bird, lizard, etc. etc., on my porch, but nothing makes it inside.  They don't tear up anything, and that's a good thing.

----------

BooBoo (02-03-2021),Brat (10-15-2020),Lone Gunman (10-15-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (02-03-2021),Brat (10-15-2020),Madison (10-24-2020)

----------


## Madison

> Not a cat person, due to allergies.
> That said, we have a 20 lb nightmare of a house cat, I call "Stupid".  7 years old.  Been outside only once.  She got out, and we searched for a couple of hours, not finding the little wench.  I left the back door open, and the light in the kitchen on.  A few minutes later, she bolted into the house, shaking like a leaf.  Wide eyed, out of breath, and very nervous.  We never found out what she saw, but now she never goes out.  
> We have feral cats living on the back of our property, but they are wild.  They were all accounted for, at the front porch, while she was away.  Anyway, I had a local operation trap the cats, neuter them, give 'em shots, microchip their ears and then they released them back on our property.  We throw them scraps and leftovers from my Smokers/grills.  I live in the woods, therefore, rarely deal with those cats, but we haven't seen a mouse in years and years.  I find the occasional snake, bird, lizard, etc. etc., on my porch, but nothing makes it inside.  They don't tear up anything, and that's a good thing.


I understand  :Smiley20:  at least they were taking care of

----------

BooBoo (02-03-2021),Brat (10-15-2020),Lone Gunman (10-15-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (02-03-2021),Madison (10-16-2020),Oceander (10-16-2020)

----------


## Madison

> 


And hypnotic eyes...how can you say no to a cat  :Cool20:

----------

BooBoo (02-03-2021),Lone Gunman (10-16-2020),Oceander (10-16-2020)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> And hypnotic eyes...how can you say no to a cat


And that pitiful "meow" ?

I just say... "it won't work buddy... your tricks don't work with me. "

----------

BooBoo (02-03-2021),Lone Gunman (10-16-2020)

----------


## Madison

This is my boy : Oskar   :Smile: 
SAM_3231.JPG

----------

BooBoo (02-03-2021)

----------


## Madison

And new addition * no name yet ... maybe Debbie  :Smiley20: 
because she's a girl  :Smile: 


SAM_3238 (2).JPG

----------

BooBoo (02-03-2021),Oceander (10-25-2020)

----------


## Madison

Meow  :Smile:

----------


## Madison

A new gorgeous boy at home ..a baby boy  :Smiley20: 
I'll post some pics tomorrow 
He's about 3- months or so

----------

BooBoo (02-03-2021),Brat (02-03-2021),Trinnity (02-03-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (02-03-2021),Brat (02-03-2021),Lone Gunman (02-03-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (02-03-2021),Brat (02-03-2021),Lone Gunman (02-03-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (02-03-2021),Madison (02-03-2021)

----------


## Madison

> Our 14 year old house kitty "Cricket" we got from the rescue as a kitten.  She still acts 5 not 14...


We love her dearly !!!!  :Love9:  :Love9:  :Love9:  :Love9:  :Love9:

----------

Brat (02-03-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

> Last in Litter of 8...
> 
> 5 Killed by Mutts, 2 Killed by Careless Drivers...
> 
> I Saved this one 5 Years Ago : 
> 
> Attachment 52648
> 
> What You see on Her is Bird Seed from the Feeder She is Under...!
> ...



61303503_2258767037504544_7332248514237300736_o.jpg

----------

Brat (02-03-2021),Madison (02-03-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

> Here is Her 3 Kittens before they were adopted :
> 
> Attachment 52649
> 
> the 1st on the Left is "Sassy", 2nd is "Crash" and Last but not Least is "Scraps"...! They were All Adopted the same day...!!



11254056_906931416021453_1237643210339799433_n.jpg

----------

Madison (04-23-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> Love to get a Siamese...they're smart, and unlike most cats, they really want to interact.


My cat is not Siamese, but she interacts - especially when she wants a can of Friskies. She rubs against my legs, gets underfoot, and when I scold her that she is going to trip me she meows "that is the point!" 

Once I feed her, she hides somewhere to sleep.

----------

Brat (02-08-2021)

----------


## Katzndogz

> cats are cute. Daughter has three. But they will kill baby bunny rabbits in an instant. Wolves in cats clothing.


My cat Courtney was a pure soul.  He was an Angel in cat fur.  He loved every creature.  He never killed anything.   Bugs were completely safe under his loving watch.   He offered comfort to the suffering and warmth for the cold.  

There has to be a God who sends his favorite souls to us every so often to remind us of how pure goodness can be.   There is not a doubt in my mind that Courtney is curled up in the Lord's lap looking down wishing he could have done more.    He loves getting a good scratch under his chin.

----------

BooBoo (04-23-2021),Brat (02-08-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (04-23-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Authentic (04-23-2021),BooBoo (04-23-2021),Brat (04-23-2021),darroll (04-23-2021)

----------


## Canadianeye

> 


WTH?!

----------

BooBoo (04-23-2021),Brat (04-23-2021),Madison (04-23-2021)

----------


## Madison

Werewolf cat

----------

BooBoo (04-23-2021),Brat (04-23-2021)

----------


## TheOneOnly2

My only pet was a cat. I called it Spiderman. I dont really remember it but I do remember when it died - I was about four or five. I remember I was a bit sad about it dying. I was thinking about getting another cat recently but I decided against it. I dont mind cats - one of my sisters had a cat that I liked. I used to put my foot under its belly and lift it in the air and it would go limp. But yeah - I was thinking about getting a cat recently but I decided against it because I thought that it would be kind of gay to own a cat. Plus I dont want to have to feed it. I also like birds and I dont want a cat scaring my birds away. I dont think cats should be stuck inside. Plus I used to have a gf that had ... well I have had a few gfs that owned cats and they liked to keep them inside which means you have to have kitty litter which is utterly disgusting. Im not keeping a cat inside and I am not emptying kitty litter. At the end of the day I dont think domestic animals should exist unless they are for food. I think we should phase them out  and and you guys should all get tamagotchis or something. But yeah Im getting a bird bath instead of a cat. Maybe two bird baths. I like birds but I wouldnt put one in a cage. Well I dont like all birds. I hate crows, kookaburras, cockatoos and some other birds because they are too noisy. I also hate pigeons. If I find any of those birds drinking from my birdbath I will shoot them. I dont own a gun but Im going to have to get a slingshot or something.

edit - %$%$ing kookaburras. What the %$%$ are they laughing at anyway?

edit - You know what I need. A biodome. That way I could keep crows, kookaburras, cockatoos, pigeons etc out.

----------


## BooBoo

> My only pet was a cat. I called it Spiderman. I dont really remember it but I do remember when it died - I was about four or five. I remember I was a bit sad about it dying. I was thinking about getting another cat recently but I decided against it. I dont mind cats - one of my sisters had a cat that I liked. I used to put my foot under its belly and lift it in the air and it would go limp. But yeah - I was thinking about getting a cat recently but I decided against it because I thought that it would be kind of gay to own a cat. Plus I dont want to have to feed it. I also like birds and I dont want a cat scaring my birds away. I dont think cats should be stuck inside. Plus I used to have a gf that had ... well I have had a few gfs that owned cats and they liked to keep them inside which means you have to have kitty litter which is utterly disgusting. Im not keeping a cat inside and I am not emptying kitty litter. At the end of the day I dont think domestic animals should exist unless they are for food. I think we should phase them out  and and you guys should all get tamagotchis or something. But yeah Im getting a bird bath instead of a cat. Maybe two bird baths. I like birds but I wouldnt put one in a cage. Well I dont like all birds. I hate crows, kookaburras, cockatoos and some other birds because they are too noisy. I also hate pigeons. If I find any of those birds drinking from my birdbath I will shoot them. I dont own a gun but Im going to have to get a slingshot or something.
> 
> edit - %$%$ing kookaburras. *What the %$%$ are they laughing at anyway?
> * 
> edit - You know what I need. A biodome. That way I could keep crows, kookaburras, cockatoos, pigeons etc out.


Maybee the OP...?!?

----------

Madison (04-23-2021)

----------


## Madison

> Maybee the OP...?!?


I guess he's a animal abuser  :Angry20:

----------

BooBoo (04-23-2021),Brat (04-23-2021),MrMike (04-23-2021)

----------


## Canadianeye

I've never owned a bird, and had only 1 cat 35 years ago that I got for my kids, and my parents had a cat/kitten once IIRC.

Always been a dog person, but some of those pictures of cats are really amazing.

If I ever did get one, I guess it would be crap shoot whether it and my dog got along.

----------

BooBoo (04-23-2021),Brat (04-23-2021),Madison (04-23-2021)

----------


## Madison

:Wtf20:

----------

BooBoo (04-23-2021),Brat (04-23-2021)

----------


## Brat

Yeah, you should put a couple bird baths inside, for your uncaged birds.  Enjoy.

----------

BooBoo (04-23-2021),Madison (04-23-2021)

----------


## Canadianeye

Been looking it up. I think a border collie lab cross would be okay with a cat around the house.

Are there such things as rescue cats?

----------

BooBoo (04-23-2021),Brat (04-23-2021),Madison (04-23-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

YES...!!! and they bee Smart also :

  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

12icer (07-31-2021),Brat (04-23-2021),Madison (04-23-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

12icer (07-31-2021),Brat (04-23-2021),darroll (04-23-2021),Madison (04-23-2021)

----------


## darroll

> 


Our cat pulled that trick to get a treat..

----------

12icer (07-31-2021),BooBoo (04-23-2021),Brat (04-23-2021),Madison (04-23-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

This is so cute....putting it up just for @Madison.

 :Love7:

----------

12icer (07-31-2021),BooBoo (04-24-2021),Brat (04-23-2021),darroll (04-24-2021),Madison (04-23-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

I could watch that all day...

----------

12icer (07-31-2021),BooBoo (04-24-2021),Brat (04-23-2021),Madison (04-23-2021)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

black_hole_horizon_cat.jpg

----------

12icer (07-31-2021),BooBoo (04-24-2021),Brat (04-23-2021),Madison (04-24-2021)

----------


## Madison

> This is so cute....putting it up just for @Madison.


Thanks much ----- Trinnity   :Smile: 
So sweet, they are so cute and funny! 
This is nice   :Thumbsup20: 
They all are adorable little creatures  !

----------

12icer (07-31-2021),BooBoo (04-24-2021),Brat (04-23-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

12icer (07-31-2021),Brat (04-26-2021),Madison (04-24-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (07-31-2021),BooBoo (04-24-2021),Brat (04-26-2021)

----------


## SharetheHedge

> Love to get a Siamese...they're smart, and unlike most cats, they really want to interact.
> 
> But they're vocal.  And the walls here are thin.  I hear the neighbor watching sportsball...he's quiet in most things (like me) but I can hear his sportsball shows during Sportsball Season.
> 
> And I hear dogs several apartments over.  So I imagine a Siamese yowling when I'm out, would get me an eviction notice.



Get one (or more) of THESE...






The Burmese are exceptionally affectionate, like Siamese (even moreso) but are not as loud. They will follow you around the house, love to be picked up, and will even play fetch with a small fabric ball. The greatest cat I ever knew was my sister's which was a Burmese.

----------

12icer (07-31-2021),BooBoo (04-24-2021),Madison (04-24-2021)

----------


## Madison

April 24th 2020 
All I can say about what happened to Tator Tot is horrible
Thanks to Hope For Paws it ended well
Poor baby!  :Sad20: 

 :Angry20: 
*Why would anyone do this to an animal??? WTH is wrong with people???*Hope for Paws / USA

----------

12icer (04-25-2021),BooBoo (04-26-2021),Lone Gunman (04-25-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

Cats are far smarter than dogs

Ive had a lot of cats in my life. The first pair was when i left home and moved into the first house I lived in with the GF of the time, The cats were a tabby brother and sister, Pippa and Domino. Domino got run over and Pippa got cancer.

The next two i had were a Silver tabby called Kitten and a black and white called Cotton. I dont remember what happened to Cotton. Kitten died of a tumour. She was an amazing cat, She climb to the top of a 40 foot tall pine tree in the garden, curl round the top and go to sleep. she'd wake up an hour later, when all the birds had forgotten she was there, and she wait till one flew past and launch herself off the top of the tree to grab one in mid flight, landing on her feet 40 feet below. We had a dog as well, Lucy a red setter. We couldn't understand why food kept going missing out the fridge, until we left a camera running - Kitten would get her  claw into the fridge door and pull it open, then Lucy would pull something out of the fridge, and then they'd divvy up the spoils of the job.


Now hers the spooky bit, we saw the ghost of Kitten. She died of a tumour, and we buried her by the back door. The next day me and the GF came back to the house, turned the corner into the private courtyard, and there she was, standing by the back door. There was no doubt it was her, her markings were unique,.We froze, and we looked at each other, as we moved closer, she ran round the perimeter of the courtyard, round the corner we had just come round...and vanished, when we looked less than  a second later. I have no explanation for what we saw, other than it seemed to be the ghost of the cat that just died.

Then there was Man Cat, a big black male cat.  my son named him when he was small. He was stray we took in, we gained his trust, and he stayed with us.  We came down one morning into the living room, there was Man cat, and about 10 other cats, all lounging round the setttee, chairs, rugs, bean bags... and Man Cat in the middle holding court. Obviously the word had gone roudn the local cats, party at no 13, all welcome...

When we moved we gave him to a  neighbour, we couldnt take him with is, because he had no road sense and we were moving near  a main road, and he would have got run over.  He spent the rest of his days with the neighbour.

Then at the new house we gained another stray, we called him, sooty. he was another big black male cat, and very scared. i think he had been thrown out by someone and had to live rough . he would turn up, eat, sleep, stay a couple of days, then vanish  again fopr a few days. One day he never came back, then a couple of years later we saw him, he greeted us, he had moved into a house the other side of the village. Glad he found a home.

The couple  at the bottom of our garden had two cats, a big Ginger called Simba and a female called Cindy. The got divorced, he didnt like cats, and basically threw them out and got a dog, They started coming round to us for food, so we took them in. 

The other neighbours had a cat, Freddy, he liked cats she didnt, so she wouldn't let hiom in the house, they made the poor cat sleep outside all winter.  Eventually he found our cat flaps ( on in each door front and back) and so he started comign in for sanctuary. he already knw Simba and Cindy, so it was fine. He used to sit i nthe front window and watch the next door wife wal kpast, but as we pointed outm we cant stop hi mcomign in, and we cant remove the food its for our cats. eventually they got divorced, left, and abandoned Freddy to us. 

Finally,  a silly 18 year old girl we know got a kitten and the realised you actually had to look after them, i rescued it from her and called her Sophie. So now we had 4 cats, and two cat flaps. A fatal combination.

Complex cat politics evolved about who was allowed to come in which cat flap, and who could sleep where. it was entertaining. Simba was the boss cat.

We had t ogive Cindy away, because she was wolfing down all the food and getting obese, so for her own good we gave her to some friends

SImba died first, aged about 12 of bowel cancer, he spent his last hours on our bed being cuddled and held by us.

Sophie died a few years later, of a throat tumour, We cuddled her in her last hours as well. she was  8.

Freddy came with us to Spain. He died of kidney failure at the grand old age of 17 in 2018. I cried all day, he was the best cat ever. So smart, and so loving. 

Ther was a bit of a cat sized hole in our lives. There was a colony of strays not far from our spanish home, we befriended some of them.

One was a white male we called Cappuchino. we did our best for him but he was the strangest cat ive ever come across/ He wouldn't clean himself - ive never come across a cat that wasnt clean. he just got dirtier and dirtier. Despite us giving him a warm cosy home and food, he stayed with us for a coupe lof months then simply moved back to the patch of waste land where the strays lived.

Another stray we befriended was a tortoiseshell female we called Mitzy. i thin kshe was a true born wild feral, it took ages to get her to trust us, and she would come round when she was starving, and we'd feed her and shed stay a while then go.  She wasnt speyed, so she had a litter of kitttens, i dont know what happened to them.

We also found two white kittens in a box, we tried to keepign them overnight but it was too much, they were into everything and you couldn't take your eyes off them. Too much work, we gave them to the local cat home and $100 to get them rehomes.


Then she had another litter, I saw 4 kittens three white and ginger and one tortoiseshell. A couple of weeks later , the tortoiseshell kitten was nowhere to be seen. Then a months or so later, she took residence with two of the remaining  kittens opposite our house in some bushes.  she started to coming over for food, the  kittens started to follow her, then they started coming over on their own,

Then one day Mitzy, and Cappuchino, and the other strays on the wasteland vanished, and we've never seen them since. We took the two abandoned kittens in and called them Reggie and Ronnie, until we discovered at 5 months old, one was a female, and Ronnie was rapidly renamed to Fluffy.  


File0008.jpg
Freddy and Sophie

small Sam_0748.jpg
The two white kittens we found

small Sam_0749.jpg
Cappuchino, the odd cat


mitzy and kittens.jpg
Mitzy the stray and her kittens we took in

Sam_0815.jpg
here they are these days

----------

12icer (04-25-2021),BooBoo (04-26-2021),Brat (04-24-2021),Lone Gunman (04-25-2021),Madison (04-25-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

and Simba, the only photo I have of him, thanks Microshit.

tashaandsimba.jpg


Notice we like to have colour coordination with the children......

----------

12icer (04-25-2021),BooBoo (04-26-2021),Brat (04-24-2021),Lone Gunman (04-25-2021),Madison (04-25-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Guy Finds Stray Kitten And Bonds Hard With Him*Such a cute cat love story !!!

----------

BooBoo (04-26-2021),Brat (04-25-2021),Lone Gunman (04-25-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (04-26-2021),Brat (04-25-2021),Madison (04-26-2021)

----------


## Madison

> 


Mine does it all the time ..even when I'm on my knees cleaning their litterboxes
*headbutt and climbing on me and sitting on my shoulders* LOL

----------

BooBoo (04-26-2021),Brat (04-27-2021),Lone Gunman (04-27-2021)

----------


## Jen

> Mine does it all the time ..even when I'm on my knees cleaning their litterboxes
> *headbutt and climbing on me and sitting on my shoulders* LOL


Mine likes to do the head butt by coming up with the top of her head under my chin. If I present my chin to her, she will butt it.

----------

BooBoo (04-26-2021),Brat (04-27-2021),Lone Gunman (04-27-2021),Madison (04-27-2021)

----------


## darroll

> Mine likes to do the head butt by coming up with the top of her head under my chin. If I present my chin to her, she will butt it.


A Kitty power thing?

----------

BooBoo (04-26-2021),Brat (04-27-2021),Jen (04-26-2021),Lone Gunman (04-27-2021),Madison (04-27-2021)

----------


## Chester Arthur

Here's a pic of a stray cat I trapped in 2011. He became my best buddy. Sadly, he passed away from kidney failure in 2017. I still miss the little guy.


smokey.jpg

----------

BooBoo (04-26-2021),Brat (04-27-2021),darroll (04-27-2021),Lone Gunman (04-27-2021),Madison (04-27-2021),UKSmartypants (04-27-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

Tator Tot went thru All that Pain and Agony and STILL has Plenty of Love and Trust for someone New to bee with...!!! Really Makes One "THINK"...!!

----------

Brat (04-27-2021),darroll (04-27-2021),Lone Gunman (04-27-2021),Madison (04-27-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Here's a pic of a stray cat I trapped in 2011. He became my best buddy. Sadly, he passed away from kidney failure in 2017. I still miss the little guy.
> 
> 
> Attachment 59255


Well he looked a nice chap. Ive found stay ones are always more loving and grateful for the hospitality, once they trust you.

Our Freddy also died at 17 or kidney failure, i think its not uncommon in cats that old, i mean, its like 120 .  we will always miss him, he earned the title Epic Cat.

several of our cats did the head butt thing. We took some trouble to learn about cat body language and non verbal communication, do you know about the Slow Blink ?

Reggie, one of the current cats, likes to fuss round the wife  when we are in bed, as well as head butting he gently bites her chin and nose, whilst purring like at road drill at about 120 dB.....

----------

Brat (04-27-2021),Chester Arthur (04-27-2021),Lone Gunman (04-27-2021),Madison (04-27-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman

67f229beb7e9f0bf.jpg

----------

BooBoo (04-27-2021),Brat (04-27-2021),Chester Arthur (04-27-2021),darroll (04-27-2021),Madison (04-27-2021),UKSmartypants (04-27-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> 67f229beb7e9f0bf.jpg



yes, we sometimes hear them tunnelling away in it in the small hours.  I expect at one stage to find a shaft going down20 feet, 120 yards across the road and up into the bushes.  I imagine the have civilian clothes hidden away, made to make them look like Dutch workers, made from RAF uniforms and dyed with beetroot, and a map to the swiss border.

----------

Lone Gunman (04-27-2021),Madison (04-27-2021),Oceander (04-27-2021)

----------


## darroll

If we told our cat no,
she would put her claws out on the tile floor and stomp.

----------

BooBoo (04-27-2021),Brat (04-27-2021),Lone Gunman (04-28-2021),Madison (04-27-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

I have always had dogs, my last dog passed in April of last year, neighbors abandoned a female cat, I names Tabby :Dontknow: she had a litter of 4 Tom Cats I gave away 2 and kept 2, Tom {Grey} and Tombo {Black} :Dontknow:  got Tabby spayed. I never got the Toms Neutered, one likes to spray the house if I'm not paying attention. I let them go in and outside, they go around fighting other Tom Cats, sometimes they fight each other, most of the time if I hear one screaming at the other Male, I just grab one by the neck and stomach and move him real slow away from the other one, that seems to work. I live in the woods and they normally do whatever they want outside. I had a Raccoon on my back porch and Tabby was attacking the Raccoon, called her inside, I heard cats think they can take raccoons but raccoons can rip them apart. I found out they are a lot different than dogs, they clean themselves, all I have to do is feed and water them and clean the litter box.

----------

BooBoo (04-28-2021),Brat (04-27-2021),darroll (04-27-2021),Lone Gunman (04-28-2021),Madison (04-28-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> I have always had dogs, my last dog passed in April of last year, neighbors abandoned a female cat, I names Tabbyshe had a litter of 4 Tom Cats I gave away 2 and kept 2, Tom {Grey} and Tombo {Black} got Tabby spayed. I never got the Toms Neutered, one likes to spray the house if I'm not paying attention. I let them go in and outside, they go around fighting other Tom Cats, sometimes they fight each other, most of the time if I hear one screaming at the other Male, I just grab one by the neck and stomach and move him real slow away from the other one, that seems to work. I live in the woods and they normally do whatever they want outside. I had a Raccoon on my back porch and Tabby was attacking the Raccoon, called her inside, I heard cats think they can take raccoons but raccoons can rip them apart. I found out they are a lot different than dogs, they clean themselves, all I have to do is feed and water them and clean the litter box.



well this is the thing, you have discovered the essential beauty of cats. You dont have to look after cats, pretty much, its more like having a mate hanging round. Cats do their own thing, which may or may not include you, depending on how they feel. and if you dont live up to scratch, they will go and find somewhere else with better  service, nicer food and more willing staff  (dogs have owners - cats have staff).   A cat won't stay if it doesn't like how you treat it, wheras dogs are stupid and will put up with cruelty.

----------

Lone Gunman (04-28-2021),Oceander (04-29-2021),WarriorRob (04-28-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

> well this is the thing, you have discovered the essential beauty of cats. You dont have to look after cats, pretty much, its more like having a mate hanging round. Cats do their own thing, which may or may not include you, depending on how they feel. and if you dont live up to scratch, they will go and find somewhere else with better  service, nicer food and more willing staff  (dogs have owners - cats have staff).   A cat won't stay if it doesn't like how you treat it, wheras dogs are stupid and will put up with cruelty.


I see your point. I like dogs as well, might still get one. I think dogs are very loyal and will die for their owners, that's why I hate it when i hear people mistreating dogs or any animal, they were on this earth long before we were.

----------

BooBoo (05-01-2021),Lone Gunman (04-28-2021),Madison (04-28-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Lone Gunman (04-30-2021),WarriorRob (05-01-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (05-01-2021),WarriorRob (05-01-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (05-01-2021),Brat (05-04-2021),WarriorRob (05-01-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (07-29-2021),Brat (05-04-2021),Madison (05-04-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (07-29-2021),Brat (05-08-2021),Lone Gunman (05-08-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman

smart cat.

https://media.gab.com/system/media_a...1e071fd249.mp4

----------

Brat (05-08-2021),Madison (05-08-2021)

----------


## Madison

> smart cat.
> 
> https://media.gab.com/system/media_a...1e071fd249.mp4


 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

They are so much like that

----------

BooBoo (07-29-2021),Brat (07-29-2021),Lone Gunman (05-08-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (07-29-2021),Brat (07-29-2021),Madison (07-29-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (07-29-2021)

----------


## Madison

> 


Preacher cat  :Smiley20:

----------

BooBoo (07-29-2021),Brat (07-29-2021),Catfucious (07-29-2021),Jen (07-29-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

> Preacher cat


POLE Cat...!!!

----------

Catfucious (07-29-2021),Madison (07-29-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (07-29-2021),Catfucious (07-29-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

cat-footwear-ads-2a002.jpg

----------

BooBoo (07-29-2021),Catfucious (07-29-2021),Madison (07-29-2021)

----------


## Catfucious

> 


Madison, per the obvious , Catfucious loves cats ❤️

----------

BooBoo (07-29-2021),Madison (07-29-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (07-29-2021),Catfucious (07-29-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (07-29-2021),Catfucious (07-29-2021)

----------


## Madison

lol they are so like that ..
trying to get 5 in the same small box  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

BooBoo (07-29-2021),Catfucious (07-29-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (07-29-2021),Catfucious (07-29-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (07-29-2021),Catfucious (07-29-2021)

----------


## Captain Kirk!



----------

BooBoo (07-29-2021),Catfucious (07-29-2021),Madison (07-29-2021)

----------


## Captain Kirk!



----------

BooBoo (07-29-2021),Catfucious (07-29-2021),Madison (07-29-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

> 



The Force is Strong with that One...!!!

----------

Madison (07-29-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (07-29-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (07-29-2021),Jen (07-29-2021),Lone Gunman (07-29-2021)

----------


## Catfucious



----------

BooBoo (07-29-2021),Jen (07-29-2021),Lone Gunman (07-29-2021),Madison (07-29-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (07-29-2021),Catfucious (07-29-2021),Jen (07-29-2021),Lone Gunman (07-29-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (07-29-2021),Catfucious (07-29-2021),Jen (07-29-2021),Lone Gunman (07-29-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (07-29-2021),Jen (07-29-2021),Lone Gunman (07-29-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (07-29-2021),Jen (07-29-2021),Lone Gunman (07-29-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (07-29-2021),Jen (07-29-2021),Lone Gunman (07-29-2021),Oceander (07-29-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (07-29-2021),Lone Gunman (07-29-2021),Oceander (07-29-2021)

----------


## Madison

One of my own cat born 2011
Jack my Cat (2).jpeg

----------

BooBoo (07-29-2021),Lone Gunman (07-29-2021),Oceander (07-29-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (07-29-2021),Lone Gunman (07-29-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (07-30-2021),Brat (07-29-2021),Captain Kirk! (07-29-2021),Catfucious (07-29-2021),Lone Gunman (07-29-2021),Oceander (07-29-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (07-30-2021),Brat (07-29-2021),Catfucious (07-29-2021),Lone Gunman (07-29-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (07-30-2021),Brat (07-29-2021),Catfucious (07-29-2021),Lone Gunman (07-29-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (07-30-2021),Brat (07-29-2021),Catfucious (07-29-2021),Lone Gunman (07-29-2021),Oceander (07-29-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

> 



Stumped... Thinking About It... Solution = Sleep on it(Nap-Time)...!!!

----------

Brat (07-29-2021),Lone Gunman (07-29-2021),Madison (07-29-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

> 



Going for that Elusive Olympic Gold Medal...!!!

----------

Brat (07-29-2021),Catfucious (07-29-2021),Lone Gunman (07-29-2021),Madison (07-29-2021)

----------


## Catfucious

kitten-2288404__480.jpg

----------

BooBoo (07-29-2021),Brat (07-29-2021),Lone Gunman (07-29-2021),Madison (07-29-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman

savannah cats.

----------

BooBoo (07-29-2021),Brat (07-29-2021),Catfucious (07-29-2021),Madison (07-30-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (07-29-2021),Catfucious (07-29-2021),Lone Gunman (07-30-2021)

----------


## Captain Kirk!



----------

Catfucious (07-30-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

> 



??? I see Nothing...!!!




at .25 in...!

----------

Lone Gunman (07-30-2021),Madison (07-30-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (07-31-2021),BooBoo (07-30-2021),Lone Gunman (07-30-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (07-31-2021),BooBoo (07-30-2021),Lone Gunman (07-30-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

>

----------

12icer (07-31-2021),Authentic (07-30-2021),Lone Gunman (07-30-2021),Madison (07-30-2021)

----------


## Captain Kirk!



----------

12icer (07-31-2021),BooBoo (07-30-2021),Lone Gunman (07-30-2021),Madison (07-30-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (07-31-2021),BooBoo (07-30-2021),Captain Kirk! (07-30-2021),Lone Gunman (07-30-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

>

----------

12icer (07-31-2021),Lone Gunman (07-30-2021),Madison (07-30-2021)

----------


## Captain Kirk!



----------

12icer (07-31-2021),BooBoo (07-30-2021),Madison (07-30-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (07-31-2021),BooBoo (07-30-2021),Captain Kirk! (07-30-2021),Lone Gunman (07-30-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (07-31-2021),Captain Kirk! (07-30-2021),Lone Gunman (07-30-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (07-31-2021),BooBoo (07-30-2021),Captain Kirk! (07-30-2021),Lone Gunman (07-30-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (07-31-2021),BooBoo (07-30-2021),Lone Gunman (07-30-2021)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

George, warping into fold space.

----------

12icer (07-31-2021),BooBoo (07-30-2021),Lone Gunman (07-30-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

12icer (07-31-2021),BooBoo (07-30-2021),Madison (07-30-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman

15e0fe9af98877da.jpeg

----------

12icer (07-31-2021),BooBoo (07-30-2021),Brat (07-30-2021),Captain Kirk! (07-30-2021),Madison (07-30-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

12icer (07-31-2021),BooBoo (07-30-2021),Brat (07-30-2021),Captain Kirk! (07-30-2021),Madison (07-30-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

>

----------

12icer (07-31-2021),Captain Kirk! (08-01-2021),Lone Gunman (07-31-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

12icer (07-31-2021),BooBoo (07-31-2021),Brat (08-01-2021),Captain Kirk! (08-01-2021),Madison (07-31-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

> 



Purrrrrrfect Family Litter...!!!
 @Lone Gunman... that Gray Kitty is Beautiful, thanks for the pic...!!  :Thumbsup20:

----------

12icer (07-31-2021),Brat (08-01-2021),Lone Gunman (07-31-2021),Madison (07-31-2021)

----------


## 12icer

Got to get by more often, gotta lotta things going on. Great thread,, all the kitties at the house but little blackie are on the prowl a lot lately there are some people building a house a little way down the road and some trees being cut in the other direction so I know they are checking out the changes to the neighborhood and seeing what gets stirred up to play with.

----------

BooBoo (08-01-2021),Brat (08-01-2021),Lone Gunman (07-31-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

12icer (08-01-2021),BooBoo (08-01-2021),Brat (08-01-2021),Captain Kirk! (08-01-2021),Madison (08-07-2021)

----------


## 12icer

A cat is either an equal member of the family, or a one person cat. If you have a one person cat you have a bond that is greater than you can have with a person.  

This is just like my sons one person cat that died a year ago or so.





He could pick her up and hold her or rub her head, but no other person could touch her with their hand. She would climb on my back and ride, but not let me touch her with my hand. 
The vet always put her out to do anything to her. 
She would play fetch for hours with a bottle cap. Bring it back to you and look at you till you flipped it again.
 I think our Little Blackie is a family cat, but she likes him best.

----------

BooBoo (08-01-2021),Brat (08-02-2021),Lone Gunman (08-01-2021),Madison (08-07-2021)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

My wife had a one person cat that actually defended her. A stray dog came around once and he whipped his ass. His name was Quark and he got snake bit and died.

----------

BooBoo (08-01-2021),Brat (08-02-2021),Lone Gunman (08-01-2021),Madison (08-07-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (09-05-2021),Brat (08-02-2021),Captain Kirk! (08-02-2021),Madison (08-07-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (09-05-2021),Brat (08-08-2021),Madison (08-07-2021),MisterVeritis (11-14-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),Brat (11-14-2021),Lone Gunman (11-01-2021)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> 



That actually calls back memories.

My mother's half-puma was a tabby.

The adoring fan, the younger female, half his size, was a tuxedo.  Just a marble-sized white dot on the chest.

And she was always at his side.  Much to his annoyance.

Probably...fixated.  We got the tuxedo very young...just a kitten, dumped in a park across the street.  Had been eating twigs - that's how hungry it was, and it had bowel problems for a week.

But it came in our home, and got milk and attention and another cat...didn't even matter, the sex.  It was feline and big and warm and the black one's belly was full...so it was a one-sided adoption.

But the expressions are similar.  Adoration on the one side; annoyance on the other.  The tabby actually went on an emotional lockout for weeks after the other came in - wouldn't have anything to do with any of us.  A big cat, glowering at us from his favorite perch on the top of the sofa back.

----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),Brat (11-14-2021),Lone Gunman (11-01-2021),Madison (11-14-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),Brat (11-14-2021),Madison (11-14-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),Brat (11-14-2021),Lone Gunman (11-14-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),Brat (11-14-2021),Lone Gunman (11-14-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),Brat (11-14-2021),Lone Gunman (11-14-2021)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> 


I might be a cat.

----------

Brat (11-14-2021),Lone Gunman (11-14-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),Brat (11-14-2021),Lone Gunman (11-14-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),Brat (11-14-2021),Lone Gunman (11-14-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),Brat (11-14-2021),Lone Gunman (11-14-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),Brat (11-14-2021),Lone Gunman (11-14-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),Brat (11-14-2021),Lone Gunman (11-14-2021)

----------


## Madison

Lunchtime

----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),Brat (11-14-2021),Lone Gunman (11-14-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),Brat (11-14-2021),Lone Gunman (11-14-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),Brat (11-14-2021),Lone Gunman (11-14-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),Brat (11-14-2021),Lone Gunman (11-14-2021),Rutabaga (11-14-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Authentic (11-14-2021),BooBoo (11-16-2021),Brat (11-14-2021),Lone Gunman (11-14-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),Brat (11-14-2021),Lone Gunman (11-14-2021),Thom Paine (11-14-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),Brat (11-18-2021),Lone Gunman (11-16-2021)

----------


## Madison

This is love

----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),Brat (11-18-2021),Lone Gunman (11-16-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (11-18-2021),Lone Gunman (11-16-2021),Madison (11-26-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (11-16-2021),Brat (11-18-2021),Madison (11-18-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman

cool toy.

cool cat, too.

----------

BooBoo (11-18-2021),Brat (11-18-2021),Madison (11-18-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (11-26-2021),Brat (11-24-2021),Madison (11-26-2021),MisterVeritis (11-23-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (11-26-2021),Brat (11-24-2021),Madison (11-26-2021),MisterVeritis (11-23-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

12icer (11-26-2021),BooBoo (11-26-2021),Brat (11-24-2021),Madison (11-26-2021)

----------


## Brat

Poor kitty.

----------

12icer (11-26-2021),BooBoo (11-26-2021),Madison (11-26-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Cat politely declines being removed from blanket pile*

----------

12icer (11-26-2021),BooBoo (11-26-2021),Brat (11-27-2021),Lone Gunman (11-26-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

12icer (11-26-2021),BooBoo (11-26-2021),Brat (11-27-2021),Madison (11-26-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

>

----------

12icer (11-26-2021),Brat (11-27-2021),Lone Gunman (11-27-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (11-27-2021),Brat (11-27-2021),Madison (11-28-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (11-27-2021),Brat (11-27-2021),Madison (11-28-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Lone Gunman (11-27-2021),Madison (11-28-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (11-27-2021),Madison (11-28-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

Now Where's Me Crown...?!?

----------

Lone Gunman (11-29-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (11-29-2021),Brat (11-29-2021),Madison (11-30-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (11-29-2021),Brat (11-29-2021),Madison (11-30-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (11-29-2021),Brat (11-29-2021),Madison (11-30-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (11-29-2021),Brat (11-29-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (11-29-2021),Brat (11-29-2021),Madison (11-30-2021),Northern Rivers (11-29-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (11-30-2021),Lone Gunman (11-30-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (11-30-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (11-30-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Lone Gunman (11-30-2021),Madison (11-30-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (11-30-2021),Lone Gunman (11-30-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (11-30-2021),Lone Gunman (11-30-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

Hope that Little One makes the Lady Feel as Good as Me Bushy Kitty does 4 Me...!!! She was about that same size when She was Sent to Me...!!

----------

Lone Gunman (11-30-2021),Madison (11-30-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (11-30-2021),Lone Gunman (11-30-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (12-01-2021),Lone Gunman (11-30-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (12-01-2021),Madison (12-01-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (12-01-2021),Madison (12-01-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (12-01-2021),Madison (12-01-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (12-01-2021),Madison (12-01-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (12-01-2021),Madison (12-01-2021),MisterVeritis (11-30-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

Someone here posted this as an Avatar and BooBoo c/p'd it for Future Showing... That Future is here Now : 

farmer-cat.gif

----------

Lone Gunman (12-01-2021),Madison (12-01-2021)

----------


## Madison

When two tourists from Canada spotted a cat on the freeway, they didn't what to do.  They called the shelter, and I was amazed by what they told them!!!
I had to do this rescue alone, I calculated everything perfectly, and somehow, this #SquidGame had TWO WINNERS!!!

----------

BooBoo (12-01-2021),Lone Gunman (12-01-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (12-01-2021),Lone Gunman (12-01-2021)

----------


## Madison

Main Coon

----------

BooBoo (12-01-2021),Lone Gunman (12-01-2021)

----------


## Jitss617

It’s because of immigration

----------


## Authentic

> It’s because of immigration


Speaking of which, have you made it to Russia, Turkey, or wherever it was your unit was heading for?

----------


## Canadianeye

Thread drift guys. This is about cats, so please watch you don't derail the thread. Thanks.

CE

----------

BooBoo (12-01-2021),Jitss617 (12-01-2021),Lone Gunman (12-02-2021),Madison (12-01-2021)

----------


## Madison

Marine posing with Sandy the cat, acting mascot of a Sea Fort in the Thames Estuary during World War Two, October 1944.

----------

BooBoo (12-01-2021),Lone Gunman (12-02-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (12-02-2021),Lone Gunman (12-02-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (12-02-2021),Lone Gunman (12-02-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (12-02-2021),Lone Gunman (12-02-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (12-02-2021),Brat (12-02-2021),Lone Gunman (12-02-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (12-02-2021),Brat (12-02-2021),Lone Gunman (12-02-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

> 



So Majestic, "Go and Survey All that is Yours"...!!!

----------

Brat (12-02-2021),Lone Gunman (12-02-2021),Madison (12-02-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (12-06-2021),Brat (12-05-2021),Madison (12-06-2021)

----------


## Jen

Sorry.
I"ll see myself out now....................... :Sofa:

----------

BooBoo (12-06-2021),Brat (12-05-2021),Lone Gunman (12-05-2021),Madison (12-06-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (12-06-2021),Brat (12-05-2021),Madison (12-06-2021),Mr. Claws (12-06-2021)

----------


## JustPassinThru

I guess that was the dinner whistle.

----------

BooBoo (12-06-2021),Brat (12-05-2021),Lone Gunman (12-06-2021),Madison (12-06-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

Those Last 2 Videos are Grrrrrrr8 and One might even say Purrrrrrrfect...!!! Thanks for Sharing Them...!!

 :Thumbsup20:  :Thumbsup20:  :Thumbsup20:  :Thumbsup20:  :Thumbsup20: 


One could even say "Pawsome"...!!!

----------

Jen (12-06-2021),Lone Gunman (12-06-2021),Madison (12-06-2021)

----------


## Madison

> Those Last 2 Videos are Grrrrrrr8 and One might even say Purrrrrrrfect...!!! Thanks for Sharing Them...!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One could even say "Pawsome"...!!!


Yeah awsome !!!  Jurassic cat video is very well done   :Thumbsup20:

----------

BooBoo (12-06-2021),Jen (12-06-2021),Lone Gunman (12-06-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (12-06-2021),Lone Gunman (12-07-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (12-06-2021),Lone Gunman (12-07-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (12-06-2021),Lone Gunman (12-07-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (12-06-2021),Lone Gunman (12-07-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Lone Gunman (12-07-2021),Madison (12-07-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (12-07-2021),Madison (12-07-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

> 



That's One Pretty CaliohnonoNO...!!!

----------

Lone Gunman (12-07-2021)

----------


## Authentic



----------

Lone Gunman (12-07-2021)

----------


## Madison

> That's One Pretty CaliohnonoNO...!!!


It's a cute girl !

----------

Lone Gunman (12-07-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

> It's a cute girl !


Lol, All Calicos Are... Even CaliohnonoNO's...!!!

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Authentic (12-10-2021),Lone Gunman (12-09-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (12-09-2021),Brat (12-10-2021),Madison (12-10-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

Who's Gonna Name Them...?!?

----------

Brat (12-10-2021),Lone Gunman (12-09-2021),Madison (12-10-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (12-09-2021),Brat (12-10-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (12-10-2021),Brat (12-10-2021),Madison (12-10-2021)

----------


## Madison

> Who's Gonna Name Them...?!?


crazy cat lady can = me
 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

BooBoo (12-10-2021),Brat (12-10-2021),Lone Gunman (12-11-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

Is there 28 of Them and They all "Look Alike"...!!! 

Unlike These :

----------

Brat (12-10-2021),Lone Gunman (12-11-2021),Madison (12-10-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

This One got away :

----------

Brat (12-10-2021),Lone Gunman (12-11-2021),Madison (12-10-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (12-10-2021),Lone Gunman (12-11-2021),Madison (12-10-2021)

----------


## Brat

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

BooBoo (12-10-2021),Lone Gunman (12-11-2021),Madison (12-10-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (12-11-2021),Brat (12-10-2021),Lone Gunman (12-11-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (12-12-2021),BooBoo (12-11-2021),Brat (12-10-2021),Lone Gunman (12-11-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (12-12-2021),BooBoo (12-11-2021),Brat (12-10-2021),Lone Gunman (12-11-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (12-12-2021),BooBoo (12-11-2021),Brat (12-10-2021),Lone Gunman (12-11-2021)

----------


## Brat

Bad kitties!!   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

12icer (12-12-2021),BooBoo (12-11-2021),Lone Gunman (12-11-2021),Madison (12-11-2021)

----------


## Authentic

>

----------

12icer (12-12-2021),Lone Gunman (12-11-2021),Madison (12-11-2021)

----------


## Madison

Loooove

----------

12icer (12-12-2021),BooBoo (12-11-2021),Lone Gunman (12-11-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

> 



Please Lord, We's don't need any doggies round these parts...!!!

----------

Lone Gunman (12-11-2021),Madison (12-11-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (12-12-2021),BooBoo (12-11-2021),Lone Gunman (12-11-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

@Madison... "YES" Purrrrrrrfect Pose...!!! A "Keeper"...!!

----------

12icer (12-12-2021),Madison (12-11-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

12icer (12-12-2021),Lone Gunman (12-12-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

Oh Purr, where to Sleep...?!?

----------

12icer (12-12-2021),Lone Gunman (12-12-2021),Madison (12-11-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (12-12-2021),BooBoo (12-11-2021),Lone Gunman (12-12-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (12-11-2021),Lone Gunman (12-12-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (12-12-2021),BooBoo (12-11-2021),Kodiak (12-12-2021),Lone Gunman (12-12-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (12-12-2021),BooBoo (12-12-2021),Lone Gunman (12-12-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (12-12-2021),BooBoo (12-12-2021),Kodiak (12-12-2021),Lone Gunman (12-12-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

12icer (12-12-2021),Lone Gunman (12-12-2021),Madison (12-12-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

12icer (12-12-2021),Lone Gunman (12-12-2021),Madison (12-12-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

12icer (12-12-2021),Lone Gunman (12-12-2021),Madison (12-12-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

12icer (12-12-2021),Kodiak (12-12-2021),Lone Gunman (12-12-2021),Madison (12-12-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

12icer (12-12-2021),Brat (12-12-2021),Lone Gunman (12-12-2021),Madison (12-12-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

12icer (12-12-2021),Brat (12-12-2021),Lone Gunman (12-12-2021),Madison (12-12-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

12icer (12-12-2021),BooBoo (12-12-2021),Brat (12-12-2021),Lone Gunman (12-12-2021),Madison (12-12-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

12icer (12-12-2021),Brat (12-12-2021),Lone Gunman (12-12-2021),Madison (12-12-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

12icer (12-12-2021),BooBoo (12-12-2021),Brat (12-12-2021),Lone Gunman (12-12-2021),Madison (12-12-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

12icer (12-12-2021),BooBoo (12-12-2021),Brat (12-12-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

BooBoo (12-12-2021),Brat (12-12-2021),Lone Gunman (12-12-2021),Madison (12-12-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

BooBoo (12-12-2021),Brat (12-12-2021),Lone Gunman (12-12-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (12-13-2021),Brat (12-12-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman

the black cat is blind, these two are inseperable.

https://media.gab.com/system/media_a...4853ea412a.mp4

----------

BooBoo (12-13-2021),Brat (12-12-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (12-13-2021),Brat (12-12-2021),Madison (12-12-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (12-13-2021),Brat (12-12-2021),Madison (12-12-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (12-13-2021),Brat (12-12-2021),Madison (12-12-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (12-13-2021),Brat (12-12-2021),Madison (12-12-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (12-13-2021),Brat (12-12-2021),Lone Gunman (12-14-2021)

----------


## Madison

SAM_6671.JPG

----------

BooBoo (12-13-2021),Brat (12-12-2021),Lone Gunman (12-14-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (12-13-2021),Brat (12-12-2021),Lone Gunman (12-14-2021)

----------


## Madison

This is MY yard

----------

BooBoo (12-13-2021),Brat (12-12-2021),Lone Gunman (12-14-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Lone Gunman (12-14-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Lone Gunman (12-14-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Lone Gunman (12-14-2021),Madison (12-13-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Lone Gunman (12-14-2021),Madison (12-13-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Lone Gunman (12-14-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Lone Gunman (12-14-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (12-13-2021),Lone Gunman (12-14-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (12-13-2021),Lone Gunman (12-14-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (12-13-2021),Kodiak (12-13-2021),Lone Gunman (12-14-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (12-13-2021),Kodiak (12-13-2021),Lone Gunman (12-14-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

BooBoo (12-13-2021),Lone Gunman (12-14-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Lone Gunman (12-14-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (12-14-2021),Madison (12-15-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (12-18-2021),Madison (12-15-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (12-18-2021),Madison (12-15-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (12-18-2021),Madison (12-15-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (12-18-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (12-18-2021),Lone Gunman (12-15-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (12-18-2021),Lone Gunman (12-15-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (12-18-2021),Madison (12-16-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (12-18-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (12-18-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (12-18-2021),Kodiak (12-17-2021),Madison (12-20-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (12-18-2021),Kodiak (12-17-2021),Madison (12-20-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (12-18-2021),Kodiak (12-17-2021),Madison (12-20-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Lone Gunman (12-18-2021),Madison (12-20-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Lone Gunman (12-18-2021),Madison (12-20-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Lone Gunman (12-18-2021),Madison (12-20-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (12-20-2021),Madison (12-20-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (12-20-2021),Madison (12-20-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (12-20-2021),Captain Kirk! (12-20-2021),Lone Gunman (12-20-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Captain Kirk! (12-20-2021),Lone Gunman (12-20-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (12-20-2021),Lone Gunman (12-20-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (12-20-2021),Lone Gunman (12-20-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (12-20-2021),Madison (12-20-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (12-20-2021),Madison (12-20-2021)

----------


## Madison

Cats are so beautiful !

----------

BooBoo (12-20-2021),Lone Gunman (12-20-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (12-20-2021),Lone Gunman (12-20-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (12-20-2021),Lone Gunman (12-20-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (12-20-2021),Lone Gunman (12-20-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (12-21-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Lone Gunman (12-21-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (12-22-2021),Lone Gunman (12-21-2021),Madison (12-21-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (12-22-2021),Lone Gunman (12-21-2021),Madison (12-21-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (12-22-2021),Lone Gunman (12-21-2021),Madison (12-22-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (12-22-2021),Lone Gunman (12-22-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (12-22-2021),Brat (12-22-2021),Lone Gunman (12-22-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman

> 



looks like he's been snacking on those fish for a while already.   :Cool20:

----------

Madison (12-24-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Lone Gunman (12-24-2021),Madison (12-24-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## Kodiak

> 


Dude, that was nails on a chalkboard!

----------

BooBoo (12-24-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------

Lone Gunman (12-24-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Lone Gunman (12-24-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Lone Gunman (12-24-2021),Madison (12-24-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Lone Gunman (12-24-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Lone Gunman (12-24-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (12-28-2021),Madison (12-28-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (12-28-2021),Madison (12-28-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (12-28-2021),Madison (12-28-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (12-28-2021),Madison (12-28-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman

a cat with no catbutt.  :Dontknow:

----------

BooBoo (12-28-2021),Madison (12-28-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (12-28-2021),Madison (12-28-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Lone Gunman (12-28-2021),Madison (12-28-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (12-29-2021),Madison (12-29-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (12-29-2021),Madison (12-29-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

Still the Time of the Year :

----------

Lone Gunman (12-31-2021),Madison (12-29-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Lone Gunman (12-31-2021),Madison (12-29-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

Me Name is MnM's...!!!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Lone Gunman (12-31-2021),Madison (12-29-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Cat Loves to Play With Snow Brought Indoors By Owner*

----------

BooBoo (12-31-2021),Lone Gunman (12-31-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Lone Gunman (12-31-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Lone Gunman (12-31-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Lone Gunman (12-31-2021),Madison (01-02-2022)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Lone Gunman (12-31-2021),Madison (01-02-2022)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Lone Gunman (12-31-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Lone Gunman (12-31-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (01-02-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (01-02-2022),Lone Gunman (01-05-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (01-02-2022),Lone Gunman (01-05-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (01-04-2022),Lone Gunman (01-05-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (01-04-2022),Lone Gunman (01-05-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (01-04-2022),Lone Gunman (01-05-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (01-04-2022)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Lone Gunman (01-05-2022),Madison (01-14-2022)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Lone Gunman (01-05-2022),Madison (01-14-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (01-05-2022),Madison (01-14-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (01-05-2022),Madison (01-14-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (01-05-2022),Madison (01-14-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (01-05-2022),Madison (01-14-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (01-05-2022),Madison (01-14-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

Now That ^^^ That is an Oldie Goldie... Thanks @Lone Gunman for bringing Back Some Swell Memories...

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (01-15-2022),Madison (01-14-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (01-15-2022),Brat (01-17-2022),Madison (01-14-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (01-15-2022),Brat (01-17-2022)

----------


## Madison

> 


That's me !!!!  
Welcome babies !!!!   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

BooBoo (01-15-2022),Brat (01-27-2022),Lone Gunman (01-16-2022),Mr. Claws (01-27-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (01-19-2022),Brat (01-17-2022),Madison (01-17-2022),Mr. Claws (01-27-2022)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (01-27-2022),Lone Gunman (01-27-2022),Madison (01-27-2022)

----------


## Madison

*Black cat wasn't getting adopted. Then this woman took him home.*

----------

Brat (01-27-2022),Lone Gunman (01-27-2022)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (01-27-2022),Lone Gunman (01-27-2022),Madison (01-27-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (01-27-2022),Brat (01-27-2022)

----------


## Mr. Claws

> That's me !!!!  
> Welcome babies !!!!


Looks like my house right now twice a day... be calling the cat rescue org. soon to trap 'em, fix 'em and release 'em. Lots of people in my neighborhood feed strays and LOTS of *$#*^# (I lack the profanity) drop them here, humans are garbage.  :Tongue20:

----------

BooBoo (01-27-2022),Brat (01-27-2022),Lone Gunman (01-27-2022),Madison (01-27-2022)

----------


## Madison

> 


So very too cute !!!!!!!!

Sorry I did post it too lol   :Smiley20:

----------

BooBoo (01-27-2022),Brat (01-27-2022),Lone Gunman (01-27-2022)

----------


## Madison

> Looks like my house right now twice a day... be calling the cat rescue org. soon to trap 'em, fix 'em and release 'em. Lots of people in my neighborhood feed strays and LOTS of *$#*^# (I lack the profanity) drop them here, humans are garbage.


I have 25 cats. I do get them spay and neuter them
Now they live with me in the house 
My 25 cats and my Great Dane Girl  are living a happy life

----------

BooBoo (01-27-2022),Brat (01-27-2022),Kodiak (01-28-2022)

----------


## Brat

25??  Good Girl, @Madison you are an angel!

----------

BooBoo (01-27-2022),Lone Gunman (01-27-2022),Madison (01-27-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

> 




Who is the Smart One in that Video...?!?  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Brat (01-28-2022),Lone Gunman (01-27-2022)

----------


## Madison

Some of my cats...  :Smiley20: 
more to come pics 
I have to get better pics though

This one have no name so far 
he is a lover   :Smiley20: 
SAM_6889.JPG

This one have a missing part of back leg
at birth..she is a sweetheart
Lots of care but it's getting better
SAM_6902.JPG

A White boy  :Smiley20:  
another lover 
I was thinking of *Snowball*
as his name (he have a twin brother)
So maybe Snowball 1 and Snowball 2   :Smiley20: 
SAM_6894.JPG


M.2  is such a good boy
SAM_6895.JPG

----------

BooBoo (01-28-2022),Brat (01-28-2022),Lone Gunman (01-28-2022)

----------


## Brat

Beautiful kittehs, @Madison  :Smiley20:

----------

BooBoo (01-28-2022),Madison (01-28-2022)

----------


## Madison

> Beautiful kittehs, @Madison


I have to take best individual pics of each of them
I'm working on it  :Smiley20:

----------

BooBoo (01-28-2022),Brat (01-29-2022),Lone Gunman (01-28-2022)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> as his name (he have a twin brother)
> So maybe Snowball 1 and Snowball 2  
> SAM_6894.JPG


This one....call him Black Hat.

The other...Snowball is overused.

Glacier, or Icicle.  Or...Whitey.

Maybe...Blackie?  The irony would escape a cat; but it would work for humans...

----------

BooBoo (02-12-2022),Brat (01-29-2022),Lone Gunman (01-30-2022)

----------


## Madison

> This one....call him Black Hat.
> 
> The other...Snowball is overused.
> 
> Glacier, or Icicle.  Or...Whitey.
> 
> Maybe...Blackie?  The irony would escape a cat; but it would work for humans...


I have already one with the name of = Blackie  :Smiley20:

----------

BooBoo (02-12-2022),Brat (01-29-2022),Lone Gunman (01-30-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (02-12-2022),Brat (02-04-2022),Madison (01-30-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (02-12-2022),Brat (02-04-2022),Madison (01-30-2022)

----------


## Madison

> This one....call him Black Hat.
> 
> The other...Snowball is overused.
> 
> Glacier, or Icicle.  Or...Whitey.
> 
> Maybe...Blackie?  The irony would escape a cat; but it would work for humans...


My sister told me to call him *King Arthur*   
and his brother *Duncan*  :Smiley20:

----------

BooBoo (02-12-2022),Brat (02-04-2022),Lone Gunman (01-30-2022)

----------


## Madison

*Cat With Asthma Has The Most Caring Dad*

----------

BooBoo (02-12-2022),Brat (02-04-2022),Lone Gunman (02-01-2022)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> 


Seen cats do that shaking the leg and hips...undoing cramps, I guess.  It's after a long sleep or confined in a crate; and more common as they're older.

Never seen one use a wall like that.

----------

BooBoo (02-12-2022),Brat (02-16-2022),Lone Gunman (02-01-2022),Madison (02-02-2022)

----------


## Madison

*Kitten Born Dead Brought Back To Life*

----------

BooBoo (02-12-2022),Brat (02-04-2022),Lone Gunman (02-04-2022)

----------


## Madison

Here one little kitty girl Cinnamon Bun / Princess Leah
Arrived at my door on a freezing cold December 29 2018

Already four years ago, time fly fast !! 

I have no idea about her age 
She had a part of her ear bleeding and lost the tip of her ear
She is adorable but very hard to take a great picture of her 
She answer back when I talk to he   :Smiley20: 
And sometimes she asking me questions  lol

SAM_6925-Leah aka Cinnamon Bun 2022.JPG

----------

BooBoo (02-12-2022),Brat (02-04-2022),Lone Gunman (02-04-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

> *Kitten Born Dead Brought Back To Life*



We hear so many people say Animals have no Souls, One can See the Soul of the Mother Cat and the Concern in Her Eyes...!!! What a Beautiful Video that is,, Thanks for Sharing...!!!  :Thumbsup20:  :Thumbsup20:  :Thumbsup20:  :Thumbsup20:  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (02-12-2022),Lone Gunman (02-12-2022),Madison (02-12-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

Went visiting Me Neighbor this AM and told Bushie BooBoo Kitty that I would bee Right back...

Here She is just a waiting :

Feb121022 043.jpg Have to enlarge it, She is to the Right of the tree and left of the black mat and on the other side of the fence...

here She sees Me getting close and comes to greet Me at the Back Gate :

Feb121022 044.jpg Just click to enlarge...!!! She's Waiting to bee seen...!!

----------

Authentic (02-12-2022),Brat (02-12-2022),Lone Gunman (02-12-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

Here She is just a Posing...?!?

When I get Close to Her :
BooBooKitty 2152022 006.jpg
BooBooKitty 2152022 005.jpg
In a matter of a few seconds, Sleepy-time...!!
BooBooKitty 2152022 004.jpg

----------

Brat (02-16-2022),Lone Gunman (02-16-2022),Madison (02-16-2022),nonsqtr (02-15-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

BooBooKitty 2152022 003.jpg
BooBooKitty 2152022 002.jpg
BooBooKitty 2152022 001.jpg
One Eye Open...!

----------

Brat (02-16-2022),Lone Gunman (02-16-2022),Madison (02-16-2022)

----------


## nonsqtr

> One Eye Open...!


lol

if you know the song, you'll see how it fits

----------

BooBoo (02-15-2022),Brat (02-16-2022),Lone Gunman (02-16-2022),Madison (02-16-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

Here She is Taking a Break on the Couch :

BooBoo02162022 001.jpg

before a Snack, just click it to enlarge it...

----------

Brat (02-16-2022),Lone Gunman (02-16-2022),Madison (02-17-2022),Rutabaga (02-17-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (02-16-2022),Madison (02-17-2022)

----------


## 12icer

She is a wonderful beauty BOOBOO!!! I will try to get you a couple of shots of our Black and White male he could be one of her siblings but he is a wild one not a sweet loving kitty like her he just wants fed and see us later.

----------

BooBoo (02-17-2022),Brat (03-30-2022),Lone Gunman (02-17-2022),Madison (02-17-2022)

----------


## Madison

> Here She is Taking a Break on the Couch :
> 
> BooBoo02162022 001.jpg
> 
> before a Snack, just click it to enlarge it...



She is gorgeous and spoiled  :Thumbsup20:

----------

12icer (02-17-2022),BooBoo (02-17-2022),Brat (03-30-2022),Lone Gunman (02-17-2022),Rutabaga (02-17-2022)

----------


## Rutabaga

calis babies have not been seen/around all day..they didnt come for breakfast or dinner..i'm worried...cali and mr. tom are about, but big spot and little spot are missing...they are "teenagers" and i fear they got killed/eaten...life is hard for squatters in the desert...cali is such a good mom, yesterday she was out front playing/chasing both and they all come to me when i go out, let me pet them and they just hang around...

 :Sad20:

----------

BooBoo (02-17-2022),Brat (03-30-2022),Lone Gunman (02-17-2022),Madison (02-17-2022)

----------


## Madison

> calis babies have not been seen/around all day..they didnt come for breakfast or dinner..i'm worried...cali and mr. tom are about, but big spot and little spot are missing...they are "teenagers" and i fear they got killed/eaten...life is hard for squatters in the desert...cali is such a good mom, yesterday she was out front playing/chasing both and they all come to me when i go out, let me pet them and they just hang around...


 :Sad20:  hope they'll be back home ..

----------

BooBoo (02-17-2022),Brat (03-30-2022),Lone Gunman (02-17-2022),Rutabaga (02-17-2022)

----------


## 12icer

Our Black and White did not come to feeding time tonight, he sometimes has business elsewhere. Yaller looked like he had been in a tussle, he has a patch of hair off of his left cheek and ear. When I came to the patio two days ago he and a big gray tom were squared off. The gray left when I came out. The other two are sociable Blackie and Lutie (Haloween cat). We feed the neighborhood Cats about 25 pounds of dry food every two weeks and 40 cans and the Deer about two hundred pounds of corn every two weeks along with the Birds, Racoons, Squirrels, and Chipmunks. Other critters come by and get an occasional meal of some kind. 

It is nice to see such diversity of life firsthand. all in such a small area, We have feeders for deer at the farm, nobody hunts there and they have a good thicket at the back field to bed in. It looks like a herd of cattle have been there with some BIG buck tracks. I do ask people if they want a deer for food to kill any that have a genetic deformity to take them out of the gene pool. I have cams up to keep a watch on them and will show anyone who wants meat which one they need to take from the pool my neighbor lets people hunt his land so they usually harvest them over there.

----------

BooBoo (02-17-2022),Brat (03-30-2022),Lone Gunman (02-17-2022),Madison (02-17-2022),Rutabaga (02-17-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

> She is gorgeous and spoiled


I Try...!!!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Brat (03-30-2022)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Our Black and White did not come to feeding time tonight, he sometimes has business elsewhere. Yaller looked like he had been in a tussle, he has a patch of hair off of his left cheek and ear. When I came to the patio two days ago he and a big gray tom were squared off. The gray left when I came out. The other two are sociable Blackie and Lutie (Haloween cat). We feed the neighborhood Cats about 25 pounds of dry food every two weeks and 40 cans and the Deer about two hundred pounds of corn every two weeks along with the Birds, Racoons, Squirrels, and Chipmunks. Other critters come by and get an occasional meal of some kind. 
> 
> It is nice to see such diversity of life firsthand. all in such a small area, We have feeders for deer at the farm, nobody hunts there and they have a good thicket at the back field to bed in. It looks like a herd of cattle have been there with some BIG buck tracks. I do ask people if they want a deer for food to kill any that have a genetic deformity to take them out of the gene pool. I have cams up to keep a watch on them and will show anyone who wants meat which one they need to take from the pool my neighbor lets people hunt his land so they usually harvest them over there.



it costs more to feed the 4 cats than the 3 dogs...and the dogs are 1 85lb. American bulldog, 1 50 lb. mutt, 1-30 lb jack russell terrorist...i dont know why dry cat food is so expensive compared to dry dog food...

----------

BooBoo (02-17-2022),Brat (03-30-2022),Lone Gunman (02-17-2022),Madison (02-17-2022)

----------


## Rutabaga

i'd bring cali into the house but i fear bella and molly would kill her..jack doesnt mind as i had a cat [squeeky aka felix] when he came here and they got along fine...but bella, the bulldog, barks and killed another that dared go into their fenced in area...

----------

Brat (03-30-2022),Lone Gunman (02-17-2022)

----------


## Madison

If you'd see all my bills for cat food *dry
and cat food *soft food
and cat litter boxes
Plus my time to clean 2x a day those 9 boxes

then brush those cats and manicures +++  :Smiley20: 
They let me do it

I have all together now 26 cats 
5 are on the wait to be neuter 
(supposed to be late Spring 
because of vet schedule full for it)
Lots of work to keep it clean 
but I really don't mind
They all live in my house


And I have my  
Great Dane Girl she now 2.5 years old
she is very quiet she is a good girl and love the cats

----------

BooBoo (02-17-2022),Brat (03-30-2022),Lone Gunman (02-17-2022),Rutabaga (02-17-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

"And I have my  
*Great Dane Girl* she now 2.5 years old
she is very quiet she is a *good girl and love the cats*"

*That* Right there is Precious...!!!

----------

Brat (03-30-2022),Lone Gunman (02-17-2022),Madison (02-17-2022),Rutabaga (02-17-2022)

----------


## Karl

> If you'd see all my bills for cat food *dry
> and cat food *soft food
> and cat litter boxes
> Plus my time to clean 2x a day those 9 boxes
> 
> then brush those cats and manicures +++ 
> They let me do it
> 
> I have all together now 26 cats 
> ...


I had abuncha dogs once...

Ate 50/75 pounds of Chow every few weeks..

Vet Bills..

And each one of em thought I was their "Buddy"..

Nah all same I didn't wanna Spoil one make other "Jealous"..

Murphy & Kyra..

Pet one other get mad & Fight..

I told em BOTH act like that I petting either one of ya..

Then I "realized" they're just Dogs...

They don't "Understand" like we do

----------

BooBoo (02-18-2022),Brat (03-30-2022),Rutabaga (02-17-2022)

----------


## Madison

My dog and cats are my family.

My Dane is very very intelligent
she understand all what I say
And she sleeps with me

----------

BooBoo (02-18-2022),Karl (02-17-2022),Lone Gunman (02-17-2022),Rutabaga (02-17-2022)

----------


## Karl

> My dog and cats are my family.
> 
> My Dane is very very intelligent
> she understand all what I say
> And she sleeps with me


Murphy still jumps up on my bed keeps me warm 

I don't allow him in Couch though..

Afew years ago that Covid19 Stimulus I went Ashley furniture got new couch and chair...

These are gonna Last Me until I croak

----------

BooBoo (02-18-2022),Brat (03-30-2022),Lone Gunman (02-18-2022),Madison (02-18-2022)

----------


## Madison

SAM_7059.JPGSAM_7072.JPG

This morning

----------

BooBoo (03-15-2022),Brat (03-30-2022),Karl (02-21-2022),Lone Gunman (02-18-2022)

----------


## Madison

SAM_7058.JPG
Window watch  :Smiley20: 

A young boy
SAM_7070.JPG

----------

BooBoo (03-15-2022),Brat (03-30-2022),Karl (02-21-2022),Lone Gunman (02-18-2022),Rutabaga (02-18-2022)

----------


## Rutabaga

still no sign of big spot or little spot... :Sad20:

----------

BooBoo (03-15-2022),Brat (03-30-2022),Lone Gunman (02-18-2022),Madison (02-18-2022)

----------


## Madison

> still no sign of big spot or little spot...


 :Sad20: 
Did you call them ..or walk around where they usually goes  :Dontknow:

----------

BooBoo (03-15-2022),Rutabaga (02-18-2022)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Did you call them ..or walk around where they usually goes


yea, i looked for a blood trail or signs of a fight, but nothing...cali [their mom] and mr. tom are here, but no sign of the little ones...

----------

BooBoo (03-15-2022),Brat (03-30-2022),Madison (02-18-2022)

----------


## Madison

Where I work they dont do it  :Thumbsup20:

----------

BooBoo (03-15-2022),Brat (03-30-2022),Kodiak (02-18-2022),Lone Gunman (02-22-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

Its cruel to declaw a cat.

----------

BooBoo (03-15-2022),Brat (03-30-2022),Lone Gunman (02-22-2022),Madison (02-18-2022),Rutabaga (02-19-2022)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Did you call them ..or walk around where they usually goes



big spot and little spot returned!!!


they looked fine, and not injured,,,my guess is they were out catting around...


 :Smiley20:

----------

BooBoo (03-15-2022),Brat (03-30-2022),Lone Gunman (02-22-2022),Madison (02-23-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (03-15-2022),Brat (03-30-2022),Madison (02-23-2022),Rutabaga (02-23-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (03-15-2022),Brat (03-30-2022),Lone Gunman (03-08-2022)

----------


## Madison

I love old cats !



This man is hopelessly obsessed with a 23-year-old cat

----------

BooBoo (03-15-2022),Brat (03-30-2022),Lone Gunman (03-08-2022)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

My daughter is like that.  Don't know where we went wrong. She was raised properly with two dogs. But when she went out on her own I guess she fell in with bad company.... edumacated people ... and that was that.

----------

BooBoo (03-15-2022)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> My daughter is like that.  Don't know where we went wrong. She was raised properly with two dogs. But when she went out on her own I guess she fell in with bad company.... edumacated people ... and that was that.


I like both.

Any critter that comes up to me with friendly intentions...doesn't matter, wagging tail or throaty purr...they're welcome.

Cats are low maintenance.  Hard to fathom, but they want what they want, and once they get it, they're friendly enough...

Dogs are easier to understand, but NEEDY.

----------

BooBoo (03-15-2022),Brat (03-30-2022),Lone Gunman (03-08-2022),Rutabaga (03-16-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman

> I like both.
> 
> Any critter that comes up to me with friendly intentions...doesn't matter, wagging tail or throaty purr...they're welcome.
> 
> Cats are low maintenance.  Hard to fathom, but they want what they want, and once they get it, they're friendly enough...
> 
> Dogs are easier to understand, but NEEDY.


agreed, always enjoyed having both.

all my pets have passed so it's getting to be time to make a trip or two to the animal shelter. 

couple kittens and later a dog, i'm thinkin'.  :Thumbsup20:

----------

BooBoo (03-15-2022),Brat (03-09-2022),Rutabaga (03-16-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (03-15-2022),Brat (03-30-2022),Rutabaga (03-30-2022)

----------


## PanamaJack

I don't know what it is about cats but I get attached to them very easily.

I had a himalayan for many years....was finally forced to put him down...his kidneys failed.

A very difficult thing to do.

Life goes on but it is not the same since Thumper had to go.

A short time after Thumper left a black wild cat started popping up at my back door...he was very wild at first but gradually came around and let us pet him.....and then he too got sick and died.

Then ...after he left...3 wild cats showed up at the back door....a black one, a grey one and a orange one....but they are still very wild even after me and a neighbor lady have been feeding them reguarly for about 3 yrs. now.   

They are quite attached to each other.  

I have never seen wild cats hang together like these 3...we put out some hay for them to sleep on and often at night, especially when it is cold they will snuggle up together.

----------

Brat (03-30-2022),Lone Gunman (03-30-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

> 


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Brat (03-30-2022),Lone Gunman (03-30-2022),Madison (03-30-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

Just saw one of these on another site :



Wadda Ya'll Think...?!?

Pallass Cat at DuckDuckGo

----------

Brat (03-30-2022),Lone Gunman (03-30-2022),Madison (03-30-2022)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (03-30-2022),Lone Gunman (03-30-2022),Rutabaga (03-30-2022)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (03-30-2022),Lone Gunman (03-30-2022),Madison (03-30-2022)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (03-30-2022),Lone Gunman (03-30-2022)

----------


## Madison

Sometimes cats are so funny lol

----------

BooBoo (03-30-2022),Brat (03-30-2022),Lone Gunman (03-30-2022),Rutabaga (03-30-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (03-30-2022),Brat (03-30-2022),Lone Gunman (03-30-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (03-30-2022),Brat (03-30-2022),Lone Gunman (03-30-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (03-30-2022),Brat (03-30-2022),Lone Gunman (03-30-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

> 



Must have seen Gene Kelly in "Singing in the Rain"...!!!

----------

12icer (03-30-2022),Brat (03-30-2022),Kodiak (03-30-2022),Lone Gunman (03-30-2022),Madison (03-30-2022),Rutabaga (03-30-2022)

----------


## Madison

> I like both.
> 
> Any critter that comes up to me with friendly intentions...doesn't matter, wagging tail or throaty purr...they're welcome.
> 
> Cats are low maintenance  Hard to fathom, but they want what they want, and once they get it, they're friendly enough...
> 
> Dogs are easier to understand, but NEEDY.


Ummmm...I don't agree with that

Cats are a LOT of work ---cat litterboxes to clean everyday

Big brushing the cats coat at least once a week
check + clean ears just like for the dog
Bowls to wash everyday like for my dog
Mine are following me like dogs in the house

My dog is short hair dog I give her a big brushing once a week
manicure every 2 weeks..she eats 3 meals a day..
I change her water and clean her bowl few times a day
 (otherwise slub in water)



Wash my dog and cats blankets 1 or 2x a week 
clean after my dog go for a dump etc etc

----------

12icer (03-30-2022),BooBoo (03-30-2022),JustPassinThru (03-30-2022),Kodiak (03-30-2022),Lone Gunman (03-31-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

> Ummmm...I don't agree with that
> 
> Cats are a LOT of work ---cat litterboxes to clean everyday
> Bowls to wash everyday like for my dog
> Mine are following me like dogs in the house
> 
> My dog is short hair dog I give her a big brushing once a week
> manicure every 2 weeks..she eats 3 meals a day..
> I change her water and clean her bowl few times a day
> ...


Yep, when our kitty Cricket is gone, she will be the last.  Mainly because my wife is tired of the daily cleaning of the litter box.

----------

12icer (03-30-2022),BooBoo (03-30-2022),Lone Gunman (03-31-2022),Madison (03-30-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

> Must have seen Gene Kelly in "Singing in the Rain"...!!!


Now THAT's funny Booboo.   :Laughing7:

----------

12icer (03-30-2022),BooBoo (03-30-2022),Lone Gunman (03-31-2022),Madison (03-30-2022)

----------


## Madison

> Yep, when our kitty Cricket is gone, she will be the last.  Mainly because my wife is tired of the daily cleaning of the litter box.


I know!  I have 9 cat litterboxes to do usually once a day
sometimes 2x a day ...depending   :Smiley20:   lol

----------

12icer (03-30-2022),BooBoo (03-30-2022),Kodiak (03-30-2022),Lone Gunman (03-31-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

> I know!  *I have 9 cat litterboxes* to do usually once a day
> sometimes 2x a day ...depending    lol

----------

BooBoo (03-30-2022),Lone Gunman (03-31-2022),Madison (03-30-2022)

----------


## Madison

> 


Yeah really.  :Smiley20: 

And think about 
when I had my mare to take care of too
I miss her though I loved to go for a quiet ride
in the woods with her


*They all are my life and my kids

----------

12icer (03-30-2022),BooBoo (03-30-2022),Kodiak (03-30-2022),Lone Gunman (03-31-2022),Rutabaga (03-30-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

> Yeah really. 
> 
> And think about 
> when I had my mare to take car of too
> I miss her though I loved to go for a quiet ride
> in the woods with her


It must cost you a fortune to feed them all.

----------

12icer (03-30-2022),BooBoo (03-30-2022),Lone Gunman (03-31-2022),Madison (03-30-2022)

----------


## Madison

> It must cost you a fortune to feed them all.


Yeah but they are my only hobby
I dont go out 
I just go out for grocery  and take care of my place

I wish I can go back to work  
(I went see my boss today  :Smiley20:  she would like me to be back)
I will when c.19 crap masks  + tests to be over
I don't take drugs, dont drink 
(maybe once in a while  = 1 shot of vodka in Ginger Ale 2- 3 times a week

----------

12icer (03-30-2022),BooBoo (03-30-2022),Kodiak (03-30-2022),Lone Gunman (03-31-2022)

----------


## Madison

Animals give/love us so much ..so I give them a lot in return  :Smiley20:

----------

Lone Gunman (03-31-2022)

----------


## 12icer

1 shot, I can remember when I drank one fifth and drove and played pool and was just a little buzzed. 
I have given up those ways though I was getting to the point of no return. I have a friend in the hospital been there for a couple of weeks having black tar pulled from his pancreas. He is probably not going to come out. 
I don't think he wants to, he lost a son about the same age as my youngest about 6 months or so ago and he was the fishing buddy, dads boy most of the time. A Loss like that is a killer.
I started young and ran with it When I was 15 I ran with 25 to 40 year olds that were the Gamblers, Drinkers, and connected. I was the guard, the courrier, the watchman, A driver and the backup.  

Don't be like ME!!!

As for kitties we have three pretty regular, 1 we claim as ours the others we inherited, there is one more occasional visitor and a lot of strays and critters that eat from mamas kitchen. We get wormer for them, get as much care as we can for them, but some are just visiting for a free meal and to get water and food to the tune of 75 to 100 pounds dry a month and 150 dollars worth of cans. The pet gets baths, groomed. flea treated, and any others that will let us on occasion do too, But most are just vagabonds passing through like hobos on the train.

----------

BooBoo (03-30-2022),Brat (03-31-2022),Lone Gunman (03-31-2022),Madison (03-30-2022),Mr. Claws (03-31-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

Oh, What a Life ^...!!?

BooBoo Kitty is Ready... P03-18-17_13.52.jpg

----------

12icer (03-31-2022),Brat (03-31-2022),Lone Gunman (03-31-2022),Madison (03-31-2022)

----------


## Madison

> 1 shot, I can remember when I drank one fifth and drove and played pool and was just a little buzzed. 
> I have given up those ways though I was getting to the point of no return. I have a friend in the hospital been there for a couple of weeks having black tar pulled from his pancreas. He is probably not going to come out. 
> I don't think he wants to, he lost a son about the same age as my youngest about 6 months or so ago and he was the fishing buddy, dads boy most of the time. A Loss like that is a killer.
> I started young and ran with it When I was 15 I ran with 25 to 40 year olds that were the Gamblers, Drinkers, and connected. I was the guard, the courrier, the watchman, A driver and the backup.  
> 
> Don't be like ME!!!
> 
> As for kitties we have three pretty regular, 1 we claim as ours the others we inherited, there is one more occasional visitor and a lot of strays and critters that eat from mamas kitchen. We get wormer for them, get as much care as we can for them, but some are just visiting for a free meal and to get water and food to the tune of 75 to 100 pounds dry a month and 150 dollars worth of cans. The pet gets baths, groomed. flea treated, and any others that will let us on occasion do too, But most are just vagabonds passing through like hobos on the train.


Wow. Never drink and drive, never. 

I very occasionally drink after all work done of the day 
just a bit before to go to bed

it's 1 ounce of vodka and the rest of glass filled with ginger ale

I am not a regular drinker and I don't drink to get drunk.
Sometimes I can be days before even thinking to have a drink

I can tell you when my day is done *especially when I worked at the clinic*
that I just clean / feed my animals & myself ..have a bath then BED   :Smiley20:

----------

12icer (03-31-2022),BooBoo (03-30-2022),Brat (03-31-2022),Lone Gunman (03-31-2022)

----------


## Swedgin

The dog and his chew toy have something to say about this thread:

----------

12icer (03-31-2022),BooBoo (03-31-2022),Brat (03-31-2022),Lone Gunman (03-31-2022)

----------


## Mr. Claws

> The dog and his chew toy have something to say about this this.


 Hey, start a thread, "If you like dogs"... never owned one but I have nothing against them , nor any "companion animals" people take comfort in. No truer words were ever spoke about such creatures, "They give so much, and ask so little in return.".

----------

Brat (03-31-2022),Lone Gunman (03-31-2022),Madison (03-31-2022)

----------


## Swedgin

I have one of each.

Although, I think that I may be the CAT's pet.  She just lets me keep the dog as a companion.

And, like so many females, she JUST...KEEPS...TALKING...once I get home.  Right up until I sit down, and she gets in my lap.

----------

BooBoo (03-31-2022),Brat (03-31-2022),Lone Gunman (03-31-2022),Mr. Claws (03-31-2022),OneDumbBlonde (03-31-2022)

----------


## 12icer

The yeller tom is coming by most times once a day and eating like he hasn't had a meal in weeks, His battle scars are healing slowly.
I don't know what got him last time, but it had to be something more than a house cat. 
His neck had a chunk riped out like something tried to kill his and his ear was bare like the hair was scratched off of it, HE WILL NOT let you pick him up or corner him so we have just tried to keep him eating extra food, milk, gravy and anything we can get into him. 
We keep the others out of his bowl and let him get his belly full and head out before we let any others go to the treats. 
This is by far the worst injury he has come in with and it looks like he nearly met caught the long black cat train.

----------

BooBoo (03-31-2022),Brat (03-31-2022),Lone Gunman (03-31-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

Crush up a Sleeping Pill and put 1/2 into His food, take Him to a Vet... Call the Vet 1st to see just how much powder to use...?!?

----------

12icer (03-31-2022),Brat (03-31-2022),Lone Gunman (03-31-2022)

----------


## 12icer

Might work BOOBOO, we will see what our vet says,

----------

BooBoo (03-31-2022),Brat (03-31-2022),Lone Gunman (03-31-2022)

----------


## Dan40

When Big Red showed up on the back deck he had a wound over his right eye that was a half inch wide and nearly 2 inches long.  Over his left eye a wound just as open but about an inch long.  And one just like that behind his right ear.  He let the vet do whatever the vet wanted to do.  Perfect manners.  We called him Big Red because he had 2 golf balls hanging out back.  When those were removed, he searched for them for the longest time.  Once a stray cat came into the yard while Red was on the porch.  Red went right thru the screen after that cat.  Left a Red sized hole in the screen.  Red chased him to the property line and then stopped!  Red did a lot of spraying along the property line, a lot!  Those wounds never grew any fur back, we could have called him scarface.

----------

12icer (03-31-2022),BooBoo (03-31-2022),Brat (03-31-2022),Lone Gunman (03-31-2022)

----------


## 12icer

Yeah Yeller has scars all over him, but mostly around his ears and throat. He has been scratched up before, but never cut so deep. 
It went nearly through the side of his neck. That is why I don't think this was a house cat. It has grown back some, but I don't see it ever filling all the way in. He has some scratched out places in his hair, but they are not too bad and no blood on him there. He stayed gone for about three days before coming in like this. Maybe we can get him up. 

BOOBOOs pretty little kitty would make a good pair with our black and white transient Tom he is a couple of times a week visitor he has long black and white fur too and has a pretty face like she does.

----------

BooBoo (04-01-2022),Brat (03-31-2022)

----------


## Dan40

> Yeah Yeller has scars all over him, but mostly around his ears and throat. He has been scratched up before, but never cut so deep. 
> It went nearly through the side of his neck. That is why I don't think this was a house cat. It has grown back some, but I don't see it ever filling all the way in. He has some scratched out places in his hair, but they are not too bad and no blood on him there. He stayed gone for about three days before coming in like this. Maybe we can get him up. 
> 
> BOOBOOs pretty little kitty would make a good pair with our black and white transient Tom he is a couple of times a week visitor he has long black and white fur too and has a pretty face like she does.


The vet told us if the cat is wounded around the head, he won the fight.  If he's wounded around the rear end, he lost the fight!

----------

12icer (03-31-2022),BooBoo (04-01-2022),Brat (03-31-2022)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (04-01-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

Those 2 will help with the Healing... apply a thin coating if possible...!!!

----------

Brat (04-01-2022),gregonejeep (04-04-2022),Lone Gunman (04-01-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

In cats, topical application may cause mild skin irritation or an  allergic reaction, if the cat is sensitive to one or more ingredients,  but other than that there are *no major side effects to topical usage*. *If  ingested in large enough quantities, however, it can cause vomiting,  diarrhea, anaphylactic shock (a severe allergic reaction), or even  death.*

Bushie came home with a scrape on the side of Her Jaw, which went thru the cheek skin... I put just a little bit of that on her and the next morning the scrape was sealed over, I put some more as it wasn't healed complete and when I checked Her later in the day I could see where it was healing much better... 

Remember, don't glob it on, spread some on very thin and try to keep Them Separate from others...!!!

----------

Brat (04-01-2022),Lone Gunman (04-01-2022)

----------


## Brat

Good advice!  I always keep a tube of Neosporin in the house!

----------

BooBoo (04-01-2022),Lone Gunman (04-01-2022)

----------


## Dan40

> Good advice!  I always keep a tube of Neosporin in the house!


Barb and I are old and thin skinned.  We use up all the Neosporin for us!  :-) :-)

----------

BooBoo (04-01-2022),Brat (04-04-2022),Lone Gunman (04-01-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

> Barb and I are old and thin skinned.  We use up all the Neosporin for us!  :-) :-)


CVS, WalGreen's and Walmart carry it...!!! One can even get it "On The Line"...!!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Brat (04-04-2022),Lone Gunman (04-01-2022)

----------


## Authentic



----------

BooBoo (04-04-2022)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (04-08-2022)

----------


## Brat

> 


Well, I would have watched this video, but the guy opened with "What Up Peeps".  Thud.

----------

BooBoo (04-04-2022),Lone Gunman (04-07-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (04-07-2022),Brat (04-08-2022),Madison (04-08-2022)

----------


## Authentic

https://thepoliticsforums.com/thread...-World-War-One

----------

Brat (04-08-2022)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (04-12-2022),Lone Gunman (04-11-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (04-11-2022),Brat (04-12-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (04-11-2022),Brat (04-12-2022),Lone Gunman (04-15-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (04-11-2022),Brat (04-12-2022),Lone Gunman (04-15-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (04-11-2022),Brat (04-12-2022),Karl (04-11-2022),Lone Gunman (04-15-2022)

----------


## Karl

I'm more a "Dog" person..

But I do have a "Soft Heart" for Kitty's..

Back at the GRAIN ELEVATOR had "Packs" of em catch the Mice & Rats..

Early Mornings I'd do my pretrip go in shop get Oil and run the air hose outside fire up the compressor..

I swear 2 dear gosh those Cats be all in a circle and having a "Convention"..

My first "Harvest" season Old Supervisor Todd he "Loved" them cats fed Em..

He'd tell us all ya "Run-over" one of my cats WE got "Issues"..

He was eventually "Fired" for stuff I won't "Share"..

Okay basically he got "Pissed" off at em then mixed "Wet" with Dry screwed up like afew bins as "Revenge" but probably co$t the Elevators "Half A Million Bucks..

Next Yard Supervisor "Hated" the Kitty's was always trying to hand afew off on us "Drivers" Take One Home..

Eventually the ,"USDA" of FEDS "passed" New Rules about "Food Safety" and Sanitation so all ANIMALS hadda be "Gone" from Grain Storage Facilities

----------

BooBoo (04-11-2022),Lone Gunman (04-15-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (06-07-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (06-07-2022),Brat (06-07-2022),Madison (05-28-2022),Mr. Claws (04-17-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (06-07-2022),Brat (06-07-2022),Madison (05-28-2022),Mr. Claws (04-17-2022)

----------


## Indep

This is murphy doing one of his tricks. He is a blue lynx Birman.

https://www.youtube.com/shorts/31quR8WE9SM

Murphy.jpg

----------

BooBoo (06-07-2022),Brat (06-07-2022),Lone Gunman (04-17-2022),Madison (05-28-2022),Mr. Claws (04-17-2022)

----------


## Mr. Claws

> This is murphy doing one of his tricks. He is a blue lynx Birman.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/shorts/31quR8WE9SM
> 
> Murphy.jpg


Murphy better be careful lest he lose his union card, the HUMAN is supposed to jump through the hoop!

----------

BooBoo (06-07-2022),Brat (06-07-2022),Lone Gunman (04-17-2022),Madison (06-07-2022)

----------


## Madison

Some cuties

----------

BooBoo (06-07-2022),Brat (06-07-2022),Indep (06-10-2022),Lone Gunman (06-07-2022)

----------


## Madison

Cats do pray

----------

Authentic (06-07-2022),BooBoo (06-07-2022),Brat (06-07-2022),Lone Gunman (06-07-2022)

----------


## Authentic

Meow.

----------


## BooBoo

Saw on Me AM News :

https://d1vhqlrjc8h82r.cloudfront.ne...name_image.jpg

https://www.local10.com/news/local/2...d-cut-in-half/

"
*WESTON, Fla.*  – Residents of a Weston neighborhood are asking for help tracking down  whatever is responsible for the disturbing deaths of several cats.
Neighbors are finding felines that have been cut in half, and now authorities are getting involved.
Resident  Gabe Martinez said at first, he just thought there had been a horrible  gator attack in his yard, but after talking with neighbors and deputies,  he realized something didn’t add up.
“Due  to the fact that there’s other cases that are similar to this one, and  why would a gator or multiple gators in different areas of Weston just  eat half of the animal,”

----------

Lone Gunman (06-07-2022),Madison (06-07-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

This is one of them :

----------

Lone Gunman (06-07-2022),Madison (06-07-2022)

----------


## Madison

> Saw on Me AM News :
> 
> https://d1vhqlrjc8h82r.cloudfront.ne...name_image.jpg
> 
> https://www.local10.com/news/local/2...d-cut-in-half/
> 
> "
> *WESTON, Fla.*  – Residents of a Weston neighborhood are asking for help tracking down  whatever is responsible for the disturbing deaths of several cats.
> Neighbors are finding felines that have been cut in half, and now authorities are getting involved.
> ...


Sure it's a 2 legs who needs to be prosecute ...maybe to cut him in 2

A gator would have chopped and swallow the cat end of it.

----------

BooBoo (06-07-2022),Brat (06-07-2022),Lone Gunman (06-07-2022)

----------


## Brat

:Angry20:

----------

BooBoo (06-07-2022),Lone Gunman (06-07-2022),Madison (06-07-2022)

----------


## Madison

> Saw on Me AM News :
> 
> https://d1vhqlrjc8h82r.cloudfront.ne...name_image.jpg
> 
> https://www.local10.com/news/local/2...d-cut-in-half/
> 
> "
> *WESTON, Fla.*   Residents of a Weston neighborhood are asking for help tracking down  whatever is responsible for the disturbing deaths of several cats.
> Neighbors are finding felines that have been cut in half, and now authorities are getting involved.
> ...


They can feed the asshole (s) to gators

----------

Lone Gunman (06-07-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

Thar bee some Krazy Bastiges out in society, Please Folks, anyone with Fur Babies that go Outside bee Protective of Them... I Love Me BooBoo Kitty and am never to far from Her... I keep Her entertained and Fed, She waits for Me to come outside to bee Near... She won't Eat food from anyone else, She will Kill lizards, mice and rats, chase butterflies and watch the birds near the feeders lest one gets to close to Her on the ground under those feeders...

10492079_906931466021448_215193485658539494_n.jpg

----------

Lone Gunman (06-07-2022),Madison (06-07-2022)

----------


## Madison

> Thar bee some Krazy Bastiges out in society, Please Folks, anyone with Fur Babies that go Outside bee Protective of Them... I Love Me BooBoo Kitty and am never to far from Her... I keep Her entertained and Fed, She waits for Me to come outside to bee Near... She won't Eat food from anyone else, She will Kill lizards, mice and rats, chase butterflies and watch the birds near the feeders lest one gets to close to Her on the ground under those feeders...
> 
> 10492079_906931466021448_215193485658539494_n.jpg


That would be a great way to keep you cats safe outside 
they can live out and inside  DIY plans

----------

BooBoo (06-07-2022),Lone Gunman (06-07-2022)

----------


## Authentic

> That would be a great way to keep you cats safe outside 
> they can live out and inside


My cats already do that.

They are fences to clinb, but they are too old for that exertion.

They get fresh air,  a safe house, plenty of kitty food and water, and two litter boxes cleaned twice a day.

----------

Lone Gunman (06-12-2022)

----------


## Madison

That is cute story  :Smiley20: 

After moving to the country side, this fluffy cat reveals that she loves to run fast like a cheetah. To satisfy her passion, her human starts having races with her in their backyard.

----------

BooBoo (06-14-2022),Karl (06-11-2022),Lone Gunman (06-12-2022)

----------


## Karl

> That is cute story 
> 
> After moving to the country side, this fluffy cat reveals that she loves to run fast like a cheetah. To satisfy her passion, her human starts having races with her in their backyard.


Back at the "Grain Elevator" hads packs of cats they were "Rodent" and Bird" control..

Early in the morning punch in and do the Pre-Trip inspection on the rig before going off..

Once my Tires abit low so I pulled in shop use air compressor..

All them freaking cats were sitting in a "Circle" like they were having a freaking "Convention"..

I mean they were looking and kitty paws on the shop floor..

To this "Day" still scratching my Skull wondering what in the freaking "heck" exactly they were "Discussing"..

----------

Authentic (06-12-2022),BooBoo (06-14-2022)

----------


## Dan40

> That would be a great way to keep you cats safe outside 
> they can live out and inside  DIY plans


We had the front porch screened in.  One evening a strange cat came into the yard.  Big Red gave it a warning growl.  It yowled back.  Big Red took off, went right thru the screen like it wasn't there and chased the interloper off the property!  Big hole in the screen, no damage on Big Red. He didn't need any more scars, he had plenty when he  climbed the back deck and told us he was going to live here now.

----------

BooBoo (06-14-2022),Lone Gunman (06-12-2022)

----------


## Dan40

> Saw on Me AM News :
> 
> https://d1vhqlrjc8h82r.cloudfront.ne...name_image.jpg
> 
> https://www.local10.com/news/local/2...d-cut-in-half/
> 
> "
> *WESTON, Fla.*  – Residents of a Weston neighborhood are asking for help tracking down  whatever is responsible for the disturbing deaths of several cats.
> Neighbors are finding felines that have been cut in half, and now authorities are getting involved.
> ...


Mass shooter in development stage.

----------

BooBoo (06-14-2022),Lone Gunman (06-12-2022),Madison (06-11-2022)

----------


## Madison

> We had the front porch screened in.  One evening a strange cat came into the yard.  Big Red gave it a warning growl.  It yowled back.  Big Red took off, went right thru the screen like it wasn't there and chased the interloper off the property!  Big hole in the screen, no damage on Big Red. He didn't need any more scars, he had plenty when he  climbed the back deck and told us he was going to live here now.


But this is wire..not screen.
Screen not solid/safe anough

----------

BooBoo (06-14-2022),Lone Gunman (06-12-2022)

----------


## Dan40

> But this is wire..not screen.
> Screen not solid/safe anough


Screen was safe until Red decided to become a Bengal tiger!:-).     Now our lady cat goes into the backyard, lays on her back by the bird bath and swats at the birds  when they try to use it.  The birds give her hell.  She doesn't try to get the birds, its just her entertainment.

----------

BooBoo (06-14-2022),Brat (06-14-2022),Lone Gunman (06-12-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman

> We had the front porch screened in.  One evening a strange cat came into the yard.  Big Red gave it a warning growl.  It yowled back.  Big Red took off, went right thru the screen like it wasn't there and chased the interloper off the property!  Big hole in the screen, no damage on Big Red. He didn't need any more scars, he had plenty when he  climbed the back deck and told us he was going to live here now.



had a cat do the same thing with a window screen on the very day he'd been neutered; guess he was already pissed off.

the cat on the other side of the screen didn't stand a chance.  :Headbang:

----------

BooBoo (06-14-2022),Brat (06-14-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (06-14-2022),Brat (06-14-2022),Lone Gunman (06-14-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

> That is cute story 
> 
> After moving to the country side, this fluffy cat reveals that she loves to run fast like a cheetah. To satisfy her passion, her human starts having races with her in their backyard.



If that isn't a "Spirit Lifter" BooBoo doesn't know what is... Thanks @Madison for that Post...!!!

----------

Brat (06-14-2022),Canadianeye (06-14-2022),foggy (06-14-2022),Lone Gunman (06-14-2022),Madison (06-14-2022)

----------


## Madison

I love felines cats and big cats so much always did

----------

BooBoo (06-14-2022),Brat (06-14-2022),Canadianeye (06-14-2022),Lone Gunman (09-26-2022)

----------


## foggy

PW kitty 4 our love.jpeg The Love of our life

----------

BooBoo (06-14-2022),Brat (06-14-2022),Lone Gunman (09-26-2022),Madison (06-14-2022)

----------


## Madison

> PW kitty 4 our love.jpeg The Love of our life


Wow !! Gorgeous !

----------

BooBoo (06-14-2022),Brat (06-14-2022),Lone Gunman (09-26-2022)

----------


## donttread

My daughter fed a stray cat and let her little one pet it. Now it's hers. I knew that before she did.

----------

BooBoo (06-14-2022),Brat (06-14-2022),foggy (06-14-2022),Lone Gunman (09-26-2022),Madison (06-15-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (06-29-2022),Brat (09-28-2022),Lone Gunman (09-26-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

I remembered having this Transfer Bench in a back room so I took it out, un-wrapped it and set it by the front door for kitty... She Loves it :

June292022 007.jpg

a car just went by...

----------

Brat (09-28-2022),Lone Gunman (09-26-2022),Madison (06-29-2022)

----------


## Madison

> I remembered having this Transfer Bench in a back room so I took it out, un-wrapped it and set it by the front door for kitty... She Loves it :
> 
> Attachment 67151
> 
> a car just went by...


Now that bench is owned by your kitty lol

----------

BooBoo (06-29-2022),Brat (09-28-2022),Lone Gunman (09-26-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

She bee Snoozing on it as I type this reply...!!!  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (09-28-2022),Lone Gunman (09-26-2022),Madison (06-29-2022)

----------


## Madison

Here my sweet Cinnamon Bun aka Princess Leah  :Smiley20: 

Leah-1-SAM-8227.jpg

----------

BooBoo (09-26-2022),Brat (09-28-2022),Lone Gunman (09-26-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

Authentic (09-26-2022),BooBoo (09-26-2022),Brat (09-28-2022),Lone Gunman (09-26-2022)

----------


## Dan40

Our blue eyed white cat is showing his advanced age.  He still seems fine, perfectly mobile and shows no aches and pains but he has become very skinny and bony.  His appetite is gone.  Afraid he will be gone soon.

----------

BooBoo (09-26-2022),Brat (09-28-2022),Lone Gunman (09-26-2022),Madison (09-26-2022)

----------


## Madison

That is  *Emily Kitty Girl*  Birthday 
I found her in woods in 2014 
 on Sept 27th it was a Saturday early afternoon 
I will take a pic of her tomorrow
as she is 8 years old now  :Smiley20: 
Emily-born in wood Septenmber 27th 2014.jpeg

----------

BooBoo (09-28-2022),Brat (09-28-2022),Lone Gunman (09-28-2022)

----------


## Madison

> That is  *Emily Kitty Girl*  Birthday 
> I found her in woods in 2014 
>  on Sept 27th it was a Saturday early afternoon 
> I will take a pic of her tomorrow
> as she is 8 years old now 
> Emily-born in wood Septenmber 27th 2014.jpeg


She is so hard to get a good picture of Emily
I just took that pic of her

----------

Authentic (09-28-2022),BooBoo (09-28-2022),Brat (09-28-2022),Lone Gunman (09-28-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

^ Still "Bee U Ti Ful" after all these Years...!!! ^

----------

Brat (10-01-2022),Lone Gunman (10-01-2022),Madison (09-28-2022)

----------


## MAT49

TW is 15 years old!

----------

BooBoo (10-01-2022),Brat (10-01-2022),Lone Gunman (10-01-2022),Madison (10-01-2022)

----------


## Madison

I just took those pics of some of my cats  :Smiley20: 
in solarium..on THEIR furniture

I have to clean his eyes lol

----------

BooBoo (10-01-2022),Brat (10-01-2022),Lone Gunman (10-01-2022)

----------


## Dan40

> I just took those pics of some of my cats 
> in solarium..on THEIR furniture
> 
> I have to clean his eyes lol


Barb cleans our white cat (Ghost)eyes every day.  She comes into the room and he jumps up on a table waiting for her to clean his eyes.

----------

BooBoo (10-01-2022),Brat (10-01-2022),Lone Gunman (10-01-2022),Madison (10-01-2022)

----------


## MAT49

This is George, he passed away some 5 years ago!

----------

BooBoo (11-03-2022),Brat (10-04-2022),Lone Gunman (10-06-2022),Madison (11-04-2022)

----------


## Dan40

> This is George, he passed away some 5 years ago!


He looks just like our Red.  Also passed a few years back.

----------

BooBoo (11-03-2022),Brat (10-04-2022),Lone Gunman (10-06-2022),Madison (11-04-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (11-03-2022),Brat (11-06-2022),Madison (11-04-2022)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (11-06-2022),Lone Gunman (11-06-2022),Madison (11-04-2022)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (11-06-2022),Lone Gunman (11-06-2022),Madison (11-12-2022)

----------


## Brat

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Madison (11-12-2022)

----------


## MAT49

Tom, in his daytime position!

----------

BooBoo (11-06-2022),Brat (11-11-2022),Lone Gunman (11-06-2022),Madison (11-12-2022)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (11-11-2022),Lone Gunman (11-17-2022),Madison (11-12-2022)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (11-11-2022),Lone Gunman (11-17-2022),Madison (11-12-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (11-18-2022),Brat (11-17-2022)

----------


## Brat

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

BooBoo (11-18-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

https://twitter.com/i/status/1594794636241145857

----------

Brat (01-06-2023),Lone Gunman (12-27-2022)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (01-06-2023),Lone Gunman (12-27-2022),Madison (12-27-2022)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (01-06-2023),Lone Gunman (12-27-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

When She was Little :

----------

Brat (01-06-2023),Lone Gunman (12-27-2022),Madison (12-27-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (12-27-2022),Brat (01-06-2023),d0gbreath (01-06-2023)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (01-06-2023),Brat (01-06-2023)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (01-06-2023),Brat (01-06-2023)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (01-06-2023),Brat (01-06-2023)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (12-27-2022),Brat (01-06-2023)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (01-06-2023),Brat (01-06-2023)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (01-06-2023),Brat (01-06-2023)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (01-06-2023),Brat (01-06-2023)

----------


## BooBoo

> 





Is ^That^ one of those Platty-Pusses from Down Under...?!?  :Thinking:

----------

Lone Gunman (01-06-2023)

----------

